# Είναι σωστό να μην μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από άλλον ένα εισιτήριο του μετρό το οποίο ισχύει ακόμα;



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Συμφωνώ απίστευτα και η συγκεκριμένη φορολόγηση των δωρεών έρχεται να προστεθεί σε κάτι άλλο εξίσου απαράδεκτο. Απ' τον καιρό που βγήκε το ενιαίο εισιτήριο του €1, όσοι έπαιρναν για 1-2 στάσεις, το άφηναν ή το έδιναν χέρι με χέρι ο ένας σε άλλον για να μην πάει χαμένο. Το έκανα και το κάνω.
> 
> Βγαίνει ευφυέστατο φιρμάνι που λέει ότι καθιερώνεται πρόστιμο. Δεν το'χω πληρώσει, μάστορα, το εισιτήριο; Δεν έχει συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια; Ε, για όσο θα ισχύει θα το κάνω ό,τι μου καπνίσει, με ποιο δικαίωμα με αναγκάζεις να το πετάξω;



Μ' αυτό το συγκεκριμένο, τα έχω πάρει κι εγώ πολύ άγρια. Δεν φτάνει που χρεώνουν ένα ευρώ γι' αυτή τη βασική και υποτυπώδη υπηρεσία (γιατί υποτυπώδες είναι το Μετρό της Αθήνας, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε), τώρα κυνηγάνε και τον κοσμάκη για να μη δώσει το πανάκριβο εισιτήριό του στον επόμενο. Πρόσφατα, έγινα στο Σύνταγμα μάρτυρας ενός πολύ απαράδεκτου επεισοδίου. Και προσοχή μην διαβεί κανείς την απαγορευμένη γραμμή των ακυρωτικών χωρίς εισιτήριο, γιατί κάηκε!

Mod's note: η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από αυτήν την ανάρτηση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μ' αυτό το συγκεκριμένο, τα έχω πάρει κι εγώ πολύ άγρια. Δεν φτάνει που χρεώνουν ένα ευρώ γι' αυτή τη βασική και υποτυπώδη υπηρεσία (γιατί υποτυπώδες είναι το Μετρό της Αθήνας, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε), τώρα κυνηγάνε και τον κοσμάκη για να μη δώσει το πανάκριβο εισιτήριό του στον επόμενο.



Γιατί δεν το κάνουν απλά μη-διαρκείας; Ένα εισιτήριο για κάθε ταξίδι.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μ' αυτό το συγκεκριμένο, τα έχω πάρει κι εγώ πολύ άγρια. Δεν φτάνει που χρεώνουν ένα ευρώ γι' αυτή τη βασική και υποτυπώδη υπηρεσία (γιατί υποτυπώδες είναι το Μετρό της Αθήνας, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε), τώρα κυνηγάνε και τον κοσμάκη για να μη δώσει το πανάκριβο εισιτήριό του στον επόμενο. Πρόσφατα, έγινα στο Σύνταγμα μάρτυρας ενός πολύ απαράδεκτου επεισοδίου. Και προσοχή μην διαβεί κανείς την απαγορευμένη γραμμή των ακυρωτικών χωρίς εισιτήριο, γιατί κάηκε!



Που κανονικά μόνο αν επιβιβαστείς επιτρέπεται να σου γίνει έλεγχος, γιατί είναι απολύτως λογικό να πας σε μια αποβάθρα να συναντήσεις κάποιο δικό σου που έρχεται με συρμό και δεν ξέρει πού στα τσακίδια είναι η έξοδος ή πού στην ευχή θέλεις να τον πας. 

Οι υποτυπώδεις ελευθερίες έχουν ανατραπεί και καθόμαστε και διυλίζουμε την κάμηλον και τον κώνωπα...


----------



## crystal (Mar 17, 2010)

Εντάξει, δεν πιστεύω ότι αν πεις στον ελεγκτή «Τη βλέπετε αυτή την κοπελίτσα; Κατέβηκα να την πάρω επειδή είναι από χωριό και δεν μπορεί ούτε την πινακίδα ''Έξοδος'' να βρει», θα σου κόψει πρόστιμο. 
Α προπό (το ήξερα αλλά πρόσφατα είχα κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να το διαπιστώσω), οι περισσότεροι ελεγκτές είναι πολύ ελαστικοί.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 17, 2010)

crystal said:


> Εντάξει, δεν πιστεύω ότι αν πεις στον ελεγκτή «Τη βλέπετε αυτή την κοπελίτσα; Κατέβηκα να την πάρω επειδή είναι από χωριό και δεν μπορεί ούτε την πινακίδα ''Έξοδος'' να βρει», θα σου κόψει πρόστιμο.
> Α προπό (το ήξερα αλλά πρόσφατα είχα κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να το διαπιστώσω), οι περισσότεροι ελεγκτές είναι πολύ ελαστικοί.



Κι όμως, έτυχε να πάει φίλη να πάρει τη γιαγιά της που ερχόταν από σταθμό Λαρίσης με τη θεία της, την πήραν με το κινητό, της είπαν ότι είναι Σύνταγμα, μόνο που ήταν δε-θυμάμαι-πού (όχι πάντως στο Σύνταγμα) κι όταν το είπε στον ελεγκτή και δεν είδε πουθενά γιαγιά και θεία τής έκοψε πρόστιμο. Μετά βέβαια (όταν ήρθαν στο σωστό σταθμό) έτρεχε να τον βρει στα γραφεία των ελεγκτών (για καλή της τύχη ήταν στο Σύνταγμα) για να το σβήσει. Ωραία πράγματα!

Ή που αν διπλοχτυπήσεις το εβδομαδιαίο εισιτήριο (επειδή τυχαίνει να μη γράφει καθαρά πάντα την ημερομηνία), πρέπει να παρακαλάς να μην πέσεις σε γρουσούζη ελεγκτή, γιατί κάποιοι απ' αυτούς κόβουν πρόστιμο κι ας φαίνεται ότι είναι ίδια τα στοιχεία ακύρωσης και στις δύο φορές.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Πάντως, την περασμένη βδομάδα στο Σύνταγμα κάποιος πέρασε τα ακυρωτικά (στην πλατεία) χωρίς εισιτήριο και έγινε χαμός. Τους εξηγούσε (κάπως φωναχτά ομολογουμένως) ότι δεν έχει κατέβει στην αποβάθρα και δεν θέλει να πάρει τρένο και αυτοί τον κυνηγούσανε μέχρι την έξοδο. Μέχρι και την αστυνομία φωνάξανε. Προσωπικά (μια και ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι τέτοιος), δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να μεταβιβάζουμε το εισιτήριό μας στον επόμενο. Αλλά ξέρω:

1. ότι είναι πολύ ακριβό (και για να δικαιολογήσουν το υπέρογκο κόμιστρο, θεσπίσανε το υποχρεωτικό "ενιαίο").
2. ότι σε αναγκάζουν θες-δε θες και 1 στάση ακόμα να πάρεις το ενιαίο.
3. οι υπηρεσίες τους δεν είναι πολύ καλές (αργεί πολύ, λίγες γραμμές, λίγες στάσεις κλπ).



SBE said:


> Γιατί δεν το κάνουν απλά μη-διαρκείας; Ένα εισιτήριο για κάθε ταξίδι.



Για να δικαιολογήσουνε και να νομιμοποιήσουνε τις υπέρογκες αυξήσεις στο κόμιστρο SBE μου. Μέσα σε ελάχιστα χρόνια έχει αυξηθεί δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσο. Πληρώνουμε 350 δραχμές για μία στάση (όταν θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουμε 50 ή 70)! Ποιος θα το πίστευε;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

Θα διαφωνήσω με το ότι το μετρό αργεί πολύ. Τις ώρες αιχμής, τα τραίνα περνάνε το πολύ κάθε 1 έως 4 λεπτά, ενώ σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις η καθυστέρηση αυτή είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερη. Ούτε οι στάσεις είναι λίγες, αν σκεφτείς ότι η απόσταση από σταθμό σε σταθμό περπατιέται.

Το ότι καλό θα ήταν να επεκταθούν οι γραμμές, καλό θα ήταν, ναι. Ωστόσο, όλα δείχνουν ότι αυτό θα γίνει-εξάλλου μιλάμε για έργο πολύ πρόσφατο σε σύγκριση πάντα με τα αντίστοιχα στις άλλες πρωτεύουσες της Ευρώπης.

Και τέλος, το μετρό της Αθήνας, από τη δική μου εμπειρία τουλάχιστον, είναι από τα καθαρότερα και ασφαλέστερα που έχω δει.

Κατά τα λοιπά, συμφωνώ με την άποψη ότι το εισιτήριο δικό μας είναι και ό,τι θέλουμε το κάνουμε. Άμα πια!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Τα Σάββατα το πρωί αργούν πάρα πολύ (και μην μου πεις ότι δεν είναι ώρα αιχμής, γιατί δεν είναι καθημερινή, τίγκα είναι τα τρένα). Και αν η απόσταση περπατιέται ή όχι, είναι σχετικό. Από την Ομόνοια στο Πανεπιστήμιο, περπατιέται. Από Πανόρμου->Αμπελόκηπους, όχι και τόσο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

Τα Σάββατα το πρωί τα αραιότερα δρομολόγια περνούν κάθε 8 λεπτά. Η μεγαλύτερη χρονική καθυστέρηση που έχω προσέξει είναι γύρω στα 10, δηλαδή η μέση καθυστέρηση στο μετρό του Παρισιού (το οποίο, παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει ελάχιστους σταθμούς στους οποίους μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση άτομο με κινητικά προβλήματα). 

Και δεν αναφέρομαι στην απόσταση τεσσάρων σταθμών μεταξύ τους, όπως υποννοεί το Κολωνάκι-Θησείο που είχες γράψει, Αμβρόσιε, προτού κάνεις έντιτ, αλλά στην απόσταση του κάθε σταθμού από τον επόμενο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Τα Σάββατα το πρωί τα αραιότερα δρομολόγια περνούν κάθε 8 λεπτά. Η μεγαλύτερη χρονική καθυστέρηση που έχω προσέξει είναι γύρω στα 10, δηλαδή η μέση καθυστέρηση στο μετρό του Παρισιού (το οποίο, παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει ελάχιστους σταθμούς στους οποίους μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση άτομο με κινητικά προβλήματα).
> 
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι στην απόσταση τεσσάρων σταθμών μεταξύ τους, όπως υποννοεί το Κολωνάκι-Θησείο που είχες γράψει, Αμβρόσιε, προτού κάνεις έντιτ, αλλά στην απόσταση του κάθε σταθμού από τον επόμενο.



Και είναι λίγα τα 10+ λεπτά σε ώρα αιχμής με τα τρένα τίγκα. 

Δεν σε πειράζει που έκανα έντιτ προτού εσύ απαντήσεις για να διατυπώσω τη σκέψη μου καλύτερα, έτσι; Thanks! :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και είναι λίγα τα 10+ λεπτά σε ώρα αιχμής με τα τρένα τίγκα.


Φαντάζομαι ότι το εννοούσες ως ερώτηση. 10+ λεπτά καθυστέρηση στις γραμμές του μετρό ως τώρα έχω παρατηρήσει μία φορά που είχε γίνει ατύχημα, και παίρνω το μετρό τουλάχιστον 2 φορές τη μέρα, κάθε μέρα (και το σ/κ).

Όλα αυτά φυσικά, για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας, ως αντίρρηση στο ότι το μετρό δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες καλής ποιότητας. Το ότι το εισιτήριο είναι ακριβό σε σχέση με τους μισθούς και το κόστος ζωής στην Ελλάδα, θα έλεγα ότι είναι. 


Ambrose said:


> Δεν σε πειράζει που έκανα έντιτ για να διατυπώσω τη σκέψη μου καλύτερα, έτσι; Thanks! :)


Καθόλου. Ίσα ίσα, χαίρομαι που χρησιμοποίησες ένα καλύτερο παράδειγμα. Ωστόσο αφήνω την παρατήρησή μου γιατί δεν έχει νόημα να φαίνεται ότι απαντάω σε ένα ποστ που πια δεν υπάρχει. Ούτε εσένα πειράζει, ελπίζω.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Καθόλου. Ίσα ίσα, χαίρομαι που χρησιμοποιήσες ένα καλύτερο παράδειγμα. Ωστόσο αφήνω την παρατήρησή μου γιατί δεν έχει νόημα να φαίνεται ότι απαντάω σε ένα ποστ που πια δεν υπάρχει. Ούτε εσένα πειράζει, ελπίζω.



Όχι, δεν με πειράζει καθόλου όταν το κίνητρο είναι καλόβουλο και αποσκοπεί στην μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ενάργεια της συζήτησης και των επιχειρημάτων. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

Θα συμπεράνω ότι δε μου καταλογίζεις κακόβουλα κίνητρα λοιπόν και θα το αφήσω εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι το εννοούσες ως ερώτηση. 10+ λεπτά καθυστέρηση στις γραμμές του μετρό ως τώρα έχω παρατηρήσει μία φορά που είχε γίνει ατύχημα, και παίρνω το μετρό τουλάχιστον 2 φορές τη μέρα, κάθε μέρα (και το σ/κ).
> 
> Όλα αυτά φυσικά, για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας, ως αντίρρηση στο ότι το μετρό δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες καλής ποιότητας. Το ότι το εισητήριο είναι ακριβό σε σχέση με τους μισθούς και το κόστος ζωής στην Ελλάδα, θα έλεγα ότι είναι.



Από συμπέρασμα σε συμπέρασμα.  Αν ήθελα να βάλω ερωτηματικό εκεί, θα το έβαζα :). Εγώ πάλι το έχω βιώσει πολλές φορές, Σάββατο, ώρες αιχμής, 10+ λεπτά. Και δεν απάντησες στο παράδειγμα που σου έδωσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2010)

Το εισιτήριο μπορεί να είναι ακριβό, αλλά ανήκει σε ΕΝΑΝ επιβάτη, αυτόν που το αγόρασε. Ο άλλος που δεν αγόρασε εισιτήριο, δεν έχει εισιτήριο, είναι τζαμπατζής. Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν υπάρχει άλλη ερμηνεία: ή αγόρασες εισιτήριο ή δεν αγόρασες. Μπορεί το εισιτήριο να είναι ανώνυμο, μπορεί να βολεύονται οι νέοι άνθρωποι και αυτοί που έχουν χαμηλά εισοδήματα, αλλά καλό θα είναι να παραδεχόμαστε την αλήθεια: αυτός που δεν αγόρασε εισιτήριο είναι τζαμπατζής. Μπορεί να μη μας αρέσει όταν χρησιμοποιούμε το εισιτήριό μας μόνο για μια διαδρομή, αλλά μια χαρά μάς βολεύει όταν επί μιάμιση ώρα (και ακόμα περισσότερο, αν μπούμε ακριβώς στη λήξη του χρόνου στο τελευταίο μέσον) ταξιδεύουμε μόνο με 1 εισιτήριο. Μονά-ζυγά δικά μας, λοιπόν;

Τέλος πάντων, φαίνεται ότι σ' αυτό το θέμα οι απόψεις είναι διχασμένες, γι' αυτό δεν επιδιώκω να πείσω κανέναν, αλλά ούτε θα πειστώ ποτέ να χρησιμοποιήσω εισιτήριο που ακύρωσε κάποιος άλλος. Όσο για το τι κάνει το Μετρό ως επιχείρηση για να επιβάλει την τήρηση των κανόνων, νομίζω ότι είναι δικαίωμά τους, μέσα στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειας να μην καταλήξει κι αυτή η επιχείρηση δημοσίων μεταφορών προβληματική, οπότε θα κλαίμε ομαδικώς για τις ενέσεις που θα χρειάζεται από το κράτος για να μην πέσει έξω.

Τέλος, θα δώσω κι ένα παράδειγμα: Περνάμε απ' έξω από ένα ξενοδοχείο και βλέπουμε ότι με 30 ευρώ το άτομο, μπορεί κάποιος να φάει όσο θέλει σ' έναν μπουφέ. Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν τέσσερα άτομα, να καθίσουν σ' ένα τραπέζι και να πληρώσει μόνο ο ένας; Γιατί όχι; Αφού επιτρέπεται να φας όσο θέλεις στον μπουφέ, άνετα μπορείς να ταΐσεις και τέσσερα άτομα. Αλλά δεν το κάνουμε. Όταν λέμε 30 ευρώ το άτομο, εννοείται ένα άτομο, όσο μπορεί να φάει αυτό το άτομο. Αν το άτομο είναι ο Σχορτσανίτης (μια και δείχνει μπάσκετ αυτή τη στιγμή η ΕΡΤ) μπορεί να φάει για τέσσερις. Αν το άτομο είναι η τάδε ανορεξική μοντέλα, θα φάει για μισό άτομο. Αλλά δεν διανοούμαστε να πάμε τέσσερις και να πληρώσει μόνο ο ένας.


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2010)

Σωστά είναι αυτά που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά η επίδειξη αλληλεγγύης είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο πράγμα στην εποχή μας. Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι παρόμοιο φαινόμενο μού έχει τύχει στη Γερμανία, όχι στο μετρό αλλά στο πάρκινγκ της Τίτιζεε και μάλιστα τρεις φορές σε διαφορετικές χρονιές. Εκεί το εισιτήριο είναι με τη μέρα, επειδή ο πιο πολύς κόσμος κάθεται πολλές ώρες, και δεν υπάρχει ακυρωτικό στην έξοδο (απλώς βάζεις το εισιτήριο στο παρμπρίζ και περνάει κάποιος και το βλέπει) οπότε βγαίνοντας δίνεις το εισιτήριο σε κάποιον που μπαίνει. Τουλάχιστο έτσι ήταν πρόπερσι (αλλά και το 1990, και το 2003). Και σου φτιάχνει φοβερά τη διάθεση να σου δίνει ο άγνωστός σου το εισιτήριο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2010)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι γίνεται και αλλού, όπως θεωρητικά είναι δυνατό να φάνε στον μπουφέ δύο στην τιμή του ενός. Απλώς για μένα είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η επιχείρηση έχει δικαίωμα να τα λέει όπως τα λέει και να παίρνει όποια μέτρα νομίζει. Το τι κάνει ο κόσμος είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο κάθε επιβάτης που μπαίνει στο μετρό πρέπει να έχει ακυρώσει το δικό του εισιτήριο, όχι δέκα άτομα να μοιράζονται διαδοχικά ένα εισιτήριο.

Ίσως θα ήταν πιο σωστό να καθιερωθούν εισιτήρια δύο "ταχυτήτων": ένα φτηνό για μία και μοναδική διαδρομή και το ακριβότερο για πολλαπλές διαδρομές και διαφορετικά μέσα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 17, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως νιώθω πολύ όμορφα όταν δίνω το εισιτήριό μου σε κάποιον άγνωστο και το δέχεται με ένα χαμόγελο. (Αν είναι εμφανίσιμη άγνωστη, ακόμα καλύτερα).


----------



## Bella (Mar 17, 2010)

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη το μετρό πουλάει μια υπηρεσία για 90 λεπτά. Από τη στιγμή που εγώ δεν κάνω φουλ χρήση αυτής της υπηρεσίας, την παραχωρώ σε κάποιον άλλο. Για να το πω πιο απλά, αν πάω σε ένα μπαρ με έναν φίλο μου και αποφασίσω ότι δεν θέλω να πιω το μισό ποτό μου (ή πάω σε ένα εστιατόριο και δεν θέλω να φάω την μπριζόλα μου) μπορώ αν θέλω να το/την παραχωρήσω σε αυτόν. Δε νομίζω να έρθει ο μπάρμαν ή ο σερβιτόρος και να μου ζητήσει να πληρώσω παραπάνω από τη στιγμή που το προϊόν/υπηρεσία έχει πληρωθεί (ούτε κι εγώ φυσικά θα ζητήσω από το φίλο μου να μου δώσει τα μισά λεφτά! ). Δεν βλέπω λοιπόν την όλη κίνηση ως μια προσπάθεια να το ρίξουμε στο τσάμπα. Περισσότερο ως μια έκφραση διαμαρτυρίας για την ολοένα αυξανόμενη τιμή των εισιτηρίων (παρόλο που εμένα μου κοστίζει λιγότερο πια το να κατέβω στο κέντρο--πρώτα ήθελα 1,30 τώρα θέλω μόνο 1 ευρώ. Για τους περισσότερους όμως το κόστος διπλασιάστηκε).


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Για το καθαρά μαθηματικό / αναλογιστικό του θέματος: Η εταιρεία έχει κάνει (υποθέτω) μελέτη η οποία ορίζει το ύψος του εισιτηρίου για τη βιώσιμη λειτουργία της εκεί που είναι, με βάση τόση κίνηση, τόση διάρκεια ισχύος εισιτηρίου κ.λπ. Αν τα φαινόμενα κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης ανατρέψουν αυτά τα δεδομένα, η εταιρεία απλώς θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αναθεωρήσει τους υπολογισμούς της και το αντίτιμο του εισιτηρίου. Τα μαθηματικά αυτά δεν ισχύουν στην περίπτωση της μπριζόλας, κυρίως επειδή στα εστιατόρια δεν έχει κάποιο μίνιμουμ για να ενοχληθεί ο εστιάτορας που ο φίλος σου έφαγε τη μπριζόλα σου και δεν έχει χώρο να παραγγείλει και μια παντσετούλα. ;)


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2010)

Νίκελ, δεν ξέρω αν έγινε έτσι η καθιέρωση του εισιτηρίου της μιάμιση ώρας ή αν έγινε για να χρυσώσει το χάπι από προηγούμενη αύξηση. Νομίζω ότι παλιότερα ήταν πιο φτηνό αλλά για μία διαδρομή και το πήγαν όσο είναι τώρα αλλά για μιάμιση ώρα.


----------



## Bella (Mar 17, 2010)

> Τα μαθηματικά αυτά δεν ισχύουν στην περίπτωση της μπριζόλας, κυρίως επειδή στα εστιατόρια δεν έχει κάποιο μίνιμουμ για να ενοχληθεί ο εστιάτορας που ο φίλος σου έφαγε τη μπριζόλα σου και δεν έχει χώρο να παραγγείλει και μια παντσετούλα.


Σίγουρα όμως θα μπορούσε αντί για μία να πουλήσει δύο μπριζόλες (γι αυτό πολλοί στραβώνουν όταν τους λες "ευχαριστώ εγώ δεν θα πάρω κυρίως πιάτο"!). Καλώς ή κακώς ούτε ο εστιάτορας άνοιξε το μαγαζί για να τρώει μόνο ο ένας από τους δύο πελάτες του. Ο δεύτερος του καταλαμβάνει απλώς μια επιπλέον καρέκλα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Θεωρητική ήταν η προσέγγισή μου (και ελάχιστα με αφορά το θέμα, λόγω περιορισμένων μετακινήσεων). Ήθελα μόνο να πω ότι ακόμα και οι πιο καλοπροαίρετες ενέργειές μας μπορούν να έχουν οικονομικό αντίκτυπο και εγώ θα δεχτώ ότι είναι γνήσιες ενέργειες κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης αν αυτοί που συστηματικά περνάνε τα εισιτήριά τους σε τζαμπατζήδες είναι διατεθειμένοι να επωμιστούν και το κόστος της ενέργειας. Θεωρητικές προσεγγίσεις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Ένα πράγμα που χαίρομαι στο Μετρό είναι το ότι δεν έχει αυστηρούς ελέγχους εισιτηρίου, όπως έχουν π.χ. σε Λονδίνο και Παρίσι, που πρέπει να βάλεις το εισιτήριό σου για να ανοίξει η πόρτα. Όπως το περιέγραφε κι ένας τουριστικός οδηγός: honour system, γιατί εμείς είμαστε τίμιοι άνθρωποι και δε χρειαζόμαστε χίλιους ελέγχους. Είναι μια από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις εμπιστοσύνης στον πολίτη που έχει η Ελλάδα των πιστοποιητικών και των ταυτοτήτων. 
Και σε γενικές γραμμές είμαστε έντιμοι σ' αυτό. Στην Ελλάδα έχω τύχει να μπει ο ελεγκτής και να μη βρει κανέναν λειψό, στο Λονδίνο ποτέ. Οι ελεγκτές μάλιστα πλέον συνοδεύονται από αστυνομικούς. Σταματάει το λεωφορείο π.χ. και πιάνουν οι αστυνομικοί όλες τις πόρτες, δεν κατεβαίνει κανείς μέχρι να γίνει έλεγχος. Κι άμα βρούνε παραβάτη -που πάντα βρίσκουν-, τον κατεβάζουν κάτω και όσο του γράφει την κλήση τον φυλάνε (τον παραβάτη) οι αστυνομικοί και ελέγχουν τα στοιχεία του. 

Έχω δώσει και μου έχουν δώσει εισιτήρια της συγκοινωνίας, εισιτήρια του πάρκιγκ (αυτό που λέει ο sarant) κι άλλα πολλά. Δε μου φαίνεται παράξενο. 
Από την άλλη, άμα ήθελαν να βάλουν μικρότερο εισιτήριο για μια στάση, θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο που ελέγχουν το εισιτήριο, να ελέγχεται δηλαδή σε είσοδο και έξοδο. 

Για το κόστος των εισιτηρίων σε σχέση με το κόστος ζωής δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, γιατί ζω σε πόλη που έχει πανάκριβα εισιτήρια και πιο φτηνό είναι να πληρώσεις τα διόδια (ειδικά άμα έχεις την έκπτωση του κατοίκου του κέντρου) και να οδηγήσεις. 
Ενδεικτικά: απλή διαδρομή με λεωφορείο £2
Απλή διαδρομή στην κεντρική ζώνη με μετρό: £4
(εννοείται ότι συμφέρει η προπληρωμένη κάρτα)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Όσον αφορά τα μαθηματικά της εταιρείας: η εταιρεία -_αν την ενδιαφέρει να εξυπηρετήσει πραγματικά την αποστολή της_ και όχι να κερδοσκοπίσει εις βάρος του κόσμου, προκειμένου να βολέψει περισσότερους αργόσχολους υπαλλήλους όπως κάνει τώρα- θα φρόντιζε να βγάλει εισιτήρια που να είναι δίκαια για όλους και ανάλογα των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει. Όχι με το ένα σαμπουάν θα πάρετε υποχρεωτικά άλλα δύο δώρο, στην τιμή των τριών. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που θέλει το μετρό για 1-2 στάσεις και ξαφνικά αναγκάζεται να πληρώσει 1 ευρώ, εκεί που ήταν 80 λεπτά. Μια αύξηση δηλ. της τάξης του 30% εν ριπή οφθαλμού.

Δείτε εδώ και τη θέση ενός νομικού.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2010)

1. Εισιτήριο που δεν είχε λήξει η διάρκειά του για πρώτη φορά μού έδωσαν στην Κοπεγχάγη το 1990.

2. Οι οργανισμοί των ΜΜΜ τής πρωτεύουσας δεν ζουν μόνον από τις εισπράξεις των εισιτηρίων, αλλά επιδοτούνται και από το κράτος. Η δημόσια ενίσχυση είναι άλλωστε και αυτή που επιτρέπει στο ΥΥΜΔ (πρώην ΥΜΕ) να κάνει πολιτική καθορίζοντας το ύψος τού εισιτηρίου.

3. Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να απέχει από την αγορά εισιτηρίου για τις μετακινήσεις του, υπάρχει τσεκαρισμένος τρόπος. ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> και ξαφνικά αναγκάζεται να πληρώσει 1 ευρώ, εκεί που ήταν 80 λεπτά. Μια αύξηση δηλ. της τάξης του 30% εν ριπή οφθαλμού.



25%.

Άνοιξα τη θεωρητική συζήτηση για αυτό το δευτερεύον θέμα, αλλά στο νου μου είχα περισσότερο την ανοχή που έχουμε δείξει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στη φοροδιαφυγή, που την πληρώναμε ακριβούτσικα ως τώρα, πανάκριβα στο εξής. Όλα αυτά είναι μέσα στη φιλοσοφία «διεφθαρμένο κράτος, διεφθαρμένες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, ας κλέψουμε όπου μπορούμε». Στο τέλος, συνηθίζεις στην κλεψιά και δεν σου φαίνεται περίεργη ή ανήθικη.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Έστω. 25% είναι ένα τεράστιο ποσοστό. Ποιοί μισθοί αυξήθηκαν εν μια νυχτί 25%; Ο e-lawyer πάντως φαίνεται να συμμερίζεται την άποψη της Bellas. Αλλά υπάρχει και η αντίθετη -νομικά- άποψη.

Υ.Γ. Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε και αρχίσει να συνηθίζουμε τις μεγάλες αυξήσεις και δεν αντιδρούμε τόσο έντονα όσο παλιά.


----------



## Bella (Mar 18, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο υπερβολικό να θεωρούμε κλεψιά την παραχώρηση ή την αποδοχή ενός εισιτηρίου του μετρό. Το να μπεις χωρίς εισιτήριο αυτό ναι, ίσως είναι (όπως ενός είδους κλεψιά είναι και η καταβολή ενός ευρώ για να μετακινηθείς 4 στάσεις). Στο κάτω-κάτω ούτε ο νόμος δεν το αναγνωρίζει ως κλεψιά. Άκουσα σε ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του Σκάι (σταθμός που αν μη τι άλλο απορρίπτει παντός είδους Ρομπέν--είτε των σουπερμάρκετ είτε των εισιτηρίων) μια δικηγόρο παρ' αρείω πάγω να ισχυρίζεται ότι τα συγκεκριμένα άρθρα (διατάξεις; ) στα οποία αναφέρονται τα εισιτήρια δεν καλύπτουν τις υπηρεσίες του μετρό (επειδή το εισιτήριο δεν είναι προσωποπαγές, αφορά χρόνο και όχι διαδρομή) και πως (δυστυχώς για την Αττικό μετρό) δεν μπορεί να παραπεμφθεί πολίτης βάσει αυτών (δεν έχω καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής να βρω το ηχητικό απόσπασμα). Με άλλα λόγια υπάρχει ένα νομικό κενό (ό,τι λίγο πολύ συμβαίνει και με τα διόδια, τα οποία μπορείς να αρνηθείς να πληρώσεις, χωρίς να αρχίσει να σε κυνηγάει ο χ αστυνομικός που είναι παρκαρισμένος στα 50μ). Άρα, στο μόνο που μπορεί να ελπίζει η Αττικό μετρό είναι στον εκφοβισμό που μπορεί να προκαλέσει η συγκεκριμένη φράση...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 18, 2010)

1ον: Ας μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Μπριζόλες με παντόφλες και εισιτήρια με προσκλητήρια ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.  

2ον: Εγώ (ο οποιοσδήποτε εγώ εννοώ) κάνω κάθε μέρα λόγω δουλειάς τη διαδρομή Ομόνοιας-Πανεπιστημίου που διαρκεί ακριβώς 2 λεπτά (και πολλά λέω). Στο εισιτήριο που έχω πληρώσει υπερτιμημένο 1 ευρώ μου απομένουν άλλη 1 ώρα και 28 λεπτά ακριβώς. Τι την κάνω αυτή την ώρα; Είναι δική μου, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορεί να μου την πάρει κανείς; Μπορώ να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω; Έχω δικαίωμα να την εξαντλήσω; Έχω δικαίωμα να κάνω βόλτες με το μετρό άσκοπα επί 1 ώρα και 28 λεπτά; Έχω...; 

3ον: Η στιγμή που χάθηκε το φιλότιμο και η ανθρωπιά ήταν η στιγμή που γεννήθηκε το politically correct. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο ο κακός τζαμπατζής που πρέπει να κλειστεί σε ένα κελλί και να μην ξαναδεί το πρόσωπο της γης, πόσο μάλλον διαδρομή του μετρό ο αχρείος! Υπάρχει και ο άνθρωπος που έχει ανθρωπιά και λέει: 'Πάρε άγνωστε φίλε μου το εισιτήριό μου γιατί εγώ το πλήρωσα και αύριο θα το κάνεις και εσύ για μένα και δεν θα με καταδώσεις που είμαι τέτοιο απόβρασμα κλεπταποδόχος και δέχομαι να πάρω το εισιτήριό σου και να το χρησιμοποιήσω εφόσον εσύ δεν το χρειάζεσαι...' 

4ον: Η ανακύκλωση και η δωρεά αγαθών είναι έγκλημα με αυτή τη λογική. Γιατί εσύ να χρησιμοποιήσεις το αγαθό που εγώ πλήρωσα; Είσαι καλύτερος από μένα; Να πας να αγοράσεις το δικό σου γιατί εγώ προτιμώ να το πετάξω στα σκουπίδια αντί να σου το δώσω για να μη φαληρίσω την ιδιωτική εταιρεία που μου το πούλησε και κερδοσκοπεί ή θα κερδοσκοπήσει εις βάρος μου κάποια στιγμή! Κλέφτης θα γίνει η Dell, ο Zara και ο Moschino (βάλτε ό,τι άλλο θέλετε) αν εγώ δίνω τους υπολογιστές μου και τα ρούχα σ' εσένα δίχως να μου τα πληρώσεις; 

5ον: Ανέκαθεν δεν υπήρχαν μόνο το μαύρο και μόνο άσπρο, αλλά και το γκρίζο και πολλές αποχρώσεις ανάμεσά τους. Γι' αυτό καλό είναι προτού αφορίζουμε και ρίχνουμε στην πυρά κάποιους να σκεφτόμαστε ότι σε μια κοινωνία προτού γίνουμε όλοι φίλαυτοι, απάνθρωποι και εν τέλει υπάνθρωποι, ήμασταν κάποτε άνθρωποι που δεν τα μετρούσαμε όλα σύμφωνα με το νόμο και το αίσθημα του δικαίου που μας έχει καλλιεργήσει μια χρόνια πλύση εγκεφάλου, αλλά δίναμε το κομμάτι το ψωμί, το ρούχο μας, το εισιτήριο σε έναν άνθρωπο χωρίς να το πολυμελετάμε, αλλά επειδή το υπαγόρευε η καρδιά μας εκείνη τη στιγμή και επειδή η έννοια δικαοσύνη δεν καταστρατηγείται με αυτή μας την πράξη, αλλά επειδή αφήσαμε κάποιους να μας επιβάλλουν τους νόμους και τις συμπεριφορές που έφτιαξαν επειδή τους βολεύουν. 

6ον: Όσο για το all you can eat με 30 ευρώ είναι γνωστό πλέον πως πρόκειται για κομπίνα που έχει εφευρεθεί από τα εστιατόρια για να βγάζουν κέρδος από το μέσο πολίτη και το μέσο στομάχι που νομίζει ότι μπορεί να φάει παραπάνω από 4 κομμάτια πίτσα, ας πούμε, και πληρώνει 30 ευρώ γι' αυτά, ενώ με 15 ευρώ θα μπορούσε να αγοράσει πραγματικά μόνο όσο μπορεί να φάει. Δηλαδή τα 4 κομμάτια πίτσα. Οι περιπτώσεις Σχορτσιανίτη, Χριστοδούλου και λοιπών τεράτων αποτελούν απλώς εξαιρέσεις. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2010)

Ωραία είναι τα ψυχοπονιάρικα και αν υποψιαστώ ότι, επειδή μου αρέσει μια ψυχρή ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση στα πράγματα, θα πρέπει να παίξω το ρόλο του Γερμανού εδώ μέσα, θα τις κόψω τις φλέβες μου.

Ωραίο είναι κάθε κομμάτι της κοινωνίας που λειτουργεί με ανθρωπιά, αλλά δεν οργανώνονται οι κοινωνίες θεσμοποιώντας την ανθρωπιά. Θεσμοποιούν την ποινή. Τώρα, ας πούμε, ξέρουν ότι είμαστε καλά παιδιά κατά βάθος, αλλά, αντί να μας δανείσουν με πολύ χαμηλά επιτόκια μια και είμαστε μπατίρηδες για να μπορέσουμε πιο εύκολα να πάρουμε ανάσα, αυτοί θέλουν να τα πληρώσουμε διπλά για σωφρονισμό. Χάθηκε το φιλότιμο και η ανθρωπιά.

Η ανακύκλωση και δωρεά αγαθών λειτουργεί μέσα στο πλαίσιο που το αντέχουν και το επιτρέπουν οι οικονομικοί υπολογισμοί των εταιρειών. Η Dell έχει υπολογίσει τον κύκλο ζωής των προϊόντων της και τη συχνότητα ανανέωσης, το ίδιο και η άλλη με τα ρούχα. Και οι δισκογραφικές τα ίδια. Αν, αντί να πουλάνε 7 και τα 3 να κυκλοφορούν δωρεάν, φτάσουν στο σημείο να πουλάνε 3 και τα 7 να κυκλοφορούν δωρεάν, αυτοί που πληρώνουν τα 3 θα κληθούν να πληρώσουν για τα παλιά 7. Χοντρικά τα λέω. Αυτό είπα και για τα εισιτήρια. Διότι οι εταιρείες δεν έχουν ούτε φιλότιμο ούτε ανθρωπιά.

Στην Ελλάδα θα ζήσουμε τώρα μια περίοδο όπου η ανταλλαγή και το τζάμπα —είτε είναι παράνομο είτε νόμιμο, αλλά σίγουρα θα είναι απλόχερα δοσμένο με φιλότιμο και ανθρωπιά— θα γίνουν πολύ της μόδας καθώς θα σφίγγουμε το ζωνάρι. Οι πτώσεις των πωλήσεων θα δημιουργήσουν και περισσότερους ανέργους (όπου να ’ναι θα ακούσουμε και τα μέτρα για την απελευθέρωση των απολύσεων).

Με αυτό δεν θέλω να πω να μη δώσεις τη Ζάρα σου ή το εισιτήριό σου ή ότι δεν το κάνω εγώ. Αλλά έχει σημασία να ξέρουμε τι σημαίνουν και τι συνεπάγονται οι ενέργειές μας μέσα σ’ ένα σύστημα άτεγκτων κανόνων της αγοράς.

Ακόμα κι αν επιστρέφαμε όλοι μαζί κάποια στιγμή σε μια πρωτοχριστιανική κοινωνία της αγάπης, του φιλότιμου και της ανθρωπιάς, την αμέσως επόμενη στιγμή που θα άρχιζε να οργανώνεται η κοινωνία, θα ίσχυαν και οι αδήριτοι μαθηματικοί νόμοι της οικονομίας. Δεν σου λένε αυτοί οι νόμοι να χάσεις την ανθρωπιά σου. Το κόλπο είναι να κρατήσεις την ανθρωπιά σου και να καταλαβαίνεις και τι συμβαίνει.

Άλλωστε, θα μπορέσουν οι άνθρωποι να φτιάξουν καλύτερες κοινωνίες μόνο αν καταλαβαίνουν πώς λειτουργούν οι κανόνες της αγοράς, ιδίως στο βαθμό που είμαστε άνθρωποι με ελαττώματα και όχι η πρωτοχριστιανική κοινωνία της αγάπης, του φιλότιμου, της ανθρωπιάς. Αν δεν τα υπολογίζουμε αυτά, θα είμαστε απλώς ρομαντικοί και μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι.

Και συγγνώμη αν σας τη σπάω, δεν τα ’χω μαζί σας, αλλά γέρασα και σιχάθηκα να ακούω ωραία λόγια, και πίσω από την πλάτη μου οι καπάτσοι, ανεξαρτήτως παρατάξεως, να έχουν στήσει πάρτι.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 18, 2010)

Νίκελ, θα μπορούσα (εν ανάγκη) να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στα υπόλοιπα - αλλά ποτέ με τους "αδήριτους μαθηματικούς νόμους της οικονομίας".


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Νίκελ, θα μπορούσα (εν ανάγκη) να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στα υπόλοιπα - αλλά ποτέ με τους "αδήριτους μαθηματικούς νόμους της οικονομίας".



Δεν θα διαφωνήσω ως προς αυτό που νομίζω ότι εννοείς επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι νομίζεις (για αυτά που έγραψα) κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που εννοώ. :)


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 18, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τέλος, θα δώσω κι ένα παράδειγμα: Περνάμε απ' έξω από ένα ξενοδοχείο και βλέπουμε ότι με 30 ευρώ το άτομο, μπορεί κάποιος να φάει όσο θέλει σ' έναν μπουφέ. Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν τέσσερα άτομα, να καθίσουν σ' ένα τραπέζι και να πληρώσει μόνο ο ένας; Γιατί όχι; Αφού επιτρέπεται να φας όσο θέλεις στον μπουφέ, άνετα μπορείς να ταΐσεις και τέσσερα άτομα. Αλλά δεν το κάνουμε. Όταν λέμε 30 ευρώ το άτομο, εννοείται ένα άτομο, όσο μπορεί να φάει αυτό το άτομο. Αν το άτομο είναι ο Σχορτσανίτης (μια και δείχνει μπάσκετ αυτή τη στιγμή η ΕΡΤ) μπορεί να φάει για τέσσερις. Αν το άτομο είναι η τάδε ανορεξική μοντέλα, θα φάει για μισό άτομο. Αλλά δεν διανοούμαστε να πάμε τέσσερις και να πληρώσει μόνο ο ένας.



Νομίζω ότι η αναλογία αυτή δεν είναι σωστή: όταν δίνει κανείς το εισιτήριό του σε κάποιον άλλον (_έξω από την αποβάθρα_) είναι σα να δίνει το φαγητό που αγόρασε σε κάποιον άλλον _έξω από το εστιατόριο_. Για παράδειγμα, εδώ τα refills στα αναψυκτικά είναι συνήθως δωρεάν. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι λάθος να πάνε 2 άτομα και να πίνουν από ένα αναψυκτικό. Ωστόσο, μπορείς αν θέλεις να γεμίσεις το αναψυκτικό σου προτού φύγεις και _αφού φύγεις_ μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις, π.χ. να το πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια ή να το δώσεις σε κάποιον περαστικό.



azimuthios said:


> 6ον: Όσο για το all you can eat με 30 ευρώ είναι γνωστό πλέον πως πρόκειται για κομπίνα που έχει εφευρεθεί από τα εστιατόρια για να βγάζουν κέρδος από το μέσο πολίτη



Οπότε και τα all you can eat που υπάρχουν εδώ με 8-10 δολάρια είναι κομπίνα που έχει εφευρεθεί από τα... γυμναστήρια! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> 2ον: Εγώ (ο οποιοσδήποτε εγώ εννοώ) κάνω κάθε μέρα λόγω δουλειάς τη διαδρομή Ομόνοιας-Πανεπιστημίου που διαρκεί ακριβώς 2 λεπτά (και πολλά λέω).


Για τα 500 μέτρα που είναι η απόσταση Ομόνοια-Πανεπιστήμιο, ούτε και τζάμπα να σου το έδιναν το εισιτήριο, δεν αξίζει την ταλαιπωρία να ανεβοκατεβαίνεις τις σκάλες του μετρό και να στριμώχνεσαι. Οποιοδήποτε εισιτήριο γι' αυτή την απόσταση είναι ακριβό. Αν μιλάμε για απόσταση μίας στάσης μεταξύ Χαλανδρίου και Νομισματοκοπείου, σαφώς πρέπει να πάρεις το μετρό, αλλά Ομόνοια-Πανεπιστήμιο;



> ήμασταν κάποτε άνθρωποι που δεν τα μετρούσαμε όλα σύμφωνα με το νόμο και το αίσθημα του δικαίου που μας έχει καλλιεργήσει μια χρόνια πλύση εγκεφάλου, αλλά δίναμε το κομμάτι το ψωμί, το ρούχο μας, το εισιτήριο σε έναν άνθρωπο χωρίς να το πολυμελετάμε, αλλά επειδή το υπαγόρευε η καρδιά μας εκείνη τη στιγμή


Αυτό μου θυμίζει παραμυθάκι, επειδή παρά το γεγονός ότι είμαι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από σένα σε ηλικία, δεν θυμάμαι καμιά τέτοια εποχή. Ίσως εννοείς κάποια ιστορική εποχή που την ξέρουμε μόνο από τα βιβλία, οπότε, δώσε στίγμα για να ανατρέξω. Και βεβαίως, μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει ό,τι του υπαγορεύει η καρδιά του, αλλά ξαναλέω δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να συμφωνήσει η επιχείρηση που του παρέχει την υπηρεσία.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πρόσφατα, έγινα στο Σύνταγμα μάρτυρας ενός πολύ απαράδεκτου επεισοδίου. Και προσοχή μην διαβεί κανείς την απαγορευμένη γραμμή των ακυρωτικών χωρίς εισιτήριο, γιατί κάηκε![/COLOR]



Μισό λεπτό γιατί μπερδεύτηκα: ακόμα κι αν είναι καθαρά ατομικό το εισιτήριο, απαγορεύεται να βγω να πάω στο περίπτερο να αγοράσω ένα μπουκάλι νερό και μετά να ξανακατέβω, περνώντας τα ακυρωτικά με το εισιτήριο στην τσέπη;

Το ερώτημα δεν είναι ρητορικό: επειδή έχω χρόνια να έρθω στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω, γι' αυτό ρωτάω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Όχι, δεν απαγορεύεται. Έχεις δικαίωμα να κυκλοφορείς όπου θέλεις επί μιάμιση ώρα, και να επιστρέψεις να ξαναμπεις στο μετρό. 
Όταν λέει να μη διαβείς τα ακυρωτικά, εννοεί ότι όταν περνάς τη ζώνη της ακύρωσης των εισιτηρίων και κατευθύνεσαι στις αποβάθρες, οφείλεις να έχεις έγκυρο, ακυρωμένο εισιτήριο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Νομίζω ότι η αναλογία αυτή δεν είναι σωστή: όταν δίνει κανείς το εισιτήριό του σε κάποιον άλλον (_έξω από την αποβάθρα_) είναι σα να δίνει το φαγητό που αγόρασε σε κάποιον άλλον _έξω από το εστιατόριο_. Για παράδειγμα, εδώ τα refills στα αναψυκτικά είναι συνήθως δωρεάν. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι λάθος να πάνε 2 άτομα και να πίνουν από ένα αναψυκτικό. Ωστόσο, μπορείς αν θέλεις να γεμίσεις το αναψυκτικό σου προτού φύγεις και _αφού φύγεις_ μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις, π.χ. να το πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια ή να το δώσεις σε κάποιον περαστικό.


Ας μην μπούμε σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Η υπηρεσία που σου παρέχουν στον μπουφέ είναι κυρίως το φαγητό, όχι το δωρεάν αναψυκτικό. Και δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να γεμίσεις ένα πιάτο και να το πάρεις μαζί σου έξω από το εστιατόριο. Στην Ελλάδα, συνήθως δεν παρέχεται τίποτα δωρεάν, ούτε αναψυκτικό ούτε καφές.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 18, 2010)

#36-37
Α, ωραία, έχεις λοιπόν δικαίωμα να βγεις απ' το μετρό, να πας στη γιάφκα και να δώσεις εκεί το εισιτήριο.
Ή προβλέπονται και κατ' οίκον έρευνες, δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα πάνω στο χαρτάκι κλπ.;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Βεβαίως και μπορείς να το δώσεις σε όποιον θέλεις, αρκεί να μη σε δουν οι υπάλληλοι του μετρό, που τους έχουν επιφορτίσει να πατάξουν το φαινόμενο. Αυτό δεν ισχύει για όλες τις "παραβάσεις"; Είδες ότι βάζω τις παραβάσεις σε εισαγωγικά, γιατί σέβομαι το δικαίωμά σου να μην το θεωρείς παράβαση.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 18, 2010)

Και 1-2 πραγματάκια ακόμα:

Αυτοί που θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το μετρό ή τα λοιπά μέσα για 90 λεπτά, στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία, αγοράζουν κάρτες απεριορίστων διαδρομών. Αυτό φυσικά το γνωρίζουν οι υπεύθυνοι. Άρα, ποιον ακριβώς εξυπηρέτησε η αύξηση στο κόμιστρο και η υποχρεωτική αγορά του "ενιαίου", εκτός από την ΑΜΕΛ την ίδια;

Τελικά τι αγοράζουμε; Με το να αυξήσει την τιμή και να δώσει το δικαίωμα χρήσης των μέσων για 90 λεπτά όταν προηγουμένως το ίδιο εισιτήριο ήταν ατομικό και για μία μόνο διαδρομή (όσο χρόνο πάρει αυτή η διαδρομή), χωρίς να έχει ο επιβάτης άλλη επιλογή, δεν δέχεται αυτομάτως η ίδια η ΑΜΕΛ ότι πουλάει χρόνο διαδρομής και ΟΧΙ διαδρομή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2010)

Για να μην κάνει μόνο ο νίκελ το Γερμανό, να προσπαθήσω να βάλω μερικά στοιχεία ακόμη στη συζήτηση:

1) Το εισιτήριο του 1 ευρώ για τη μιάμιση ώρα διαδρομής δεν είναι το μοναδικό εισιτήριο του μετρό και επομένως δεν είναι αυτό που χαρακτηρίζει την κοστολόγηση των διαδρομών. Ο πλήρης κατάλογος είναι εδώ. Υπάρχουν επίσης μια σειρά από δικαιούχους μειωμένου εισιτηρίου (εδώ), από δικαιούχους δωρεάν μετακίνησης (εδώ), και από δικαιούχους περιορισμένης ελεύθερης μετακίνησης (εδώ). Συγγνώμη που αναφέρω πράγματα που βρίσκονται εύκολα στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά από τη συζήτηση σχηματίζω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι ίσως δεν τα γνωρίζουν αυτά.

2) Όποιος κάνει τον κόπο να κοιτάξει τον κατάλογο με τα τιμολόγια, θα καταλάβει ότι το σκέτο εισιτήριο δεν προορίζεται για εργαζόμενους και τακτικούς χρήστες του μετρό, αλλά για περιστασιακούς χρήστες· επιπλέον, και ως αντικίνητρο για να πιέσει προς τα άλλα εισιτήρια, κάρτες διαρκείας κλπ. Συμφωνώ ότι αυτό σημαίνει προείσπραξη εσόδων, το ενδεχόμενο να κερδίσει το μετρό επειδή θα χρειαστεί να μετακομίσεις σε άλλη πόλη και να χάσεις τα λεφτά που έβαλες, για να μην αναφέρω ότι αν πεθάνει κανείς, η ετήσια κάρτα διαρκείας δεν περνάει στους κληρονόμους του...

3) Όποιος έχει κάνει οποιαδήποτε κοστολόγηση ποτέ του, ξέρει ότι κανείς δεν κοστολογεί ένα σύστημα με βάση την πλήρη χρήση του, διαφορετικά τα κοστολόγια γίνονται απαγορευτικά.

4) Από τη στιγμή που συμφωνείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το μετρό, το κάνεις με τους συγκεκριμένους όρους και το εισιτήριο είναι η απόδειξη της συμφωνίας σου. Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι όροι χρήσης του εισιτηρίου που αναφέρονται στον ιστότοπο του μετρό (εδώ) δεν αναφέρουν απαγόρευση να δώσεις κάπου το εισιτήριό σου. Παρόλα αυτά, εδώ υπάρχει μια εικόνα της πίσω όψης των εισιτηρίων του μετρό που απαγορεύει την πάσα. Δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο ισχύει η εικόνα (δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή διαθέσιμο εισιτήριο) και δεν ξέρω καν τι αναφέρουν οι νόμοι που επικαλείται και αν η επίκλησή τους γίνεται σωστά ή μόνο π.χ. για εκφοβισμό.

5) Επομένως, σέβομαι όποιον θέλει να κάνει «πάσες» για οποιονδήποτε λόγο το κάνει (κοινωνική φροντίδα, ιδεολογική αντίσταση, μποϊκοτάζ υπέρ των ταξί, ό,τι θέλετε). Θέλω να είμαι όμως σαφής: Εγώ δεν το κάνω. Εγώ δεν βλέπω εδώ ένα κοινωνικό κίνημα της μορφής «δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω». Δεν ξέρω ποιος παίρνει το εισιτήριό μου (δεν κυκλοφορούν μόνο φτωχαδάκια στο μετρό). Και έχει αρχίσει λίγο να με κουράζει η γενίκευση των πάντων. Όχι, δεν τα πληρώνουμε όλα με τους φόρους μας. Τα πληρώνουμε με δανεικά. Διαφορετικά, ας μη σταθούμε στην πάσα. Ας κυκλοφορούμε όλοι λαθρεπιβάτες.

6) Έστω όμως ότι το θεωρούμε μια μορφή αντίστασης. Τότε, γιατί προσπαθούμε να την δικαιολογήσουμε ορθολογιστικά; Ας πούμε απλά «διαφωνώ και κάνω αυτό που νομίζω σωστό» --με όλες τις ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες. Και, παρεμπ, υπάρχουν πολλές δυνατότητες για κοινωνική δουλειά και προσφορά και για πολιτικούς ή μη αγώνες για όποιους ενδιαφέρονται (όχι να ησυχάζουμε τη συνείδησή μας ανάβοντας κεράκια ή παραχωρώντας ένα μεταχειρισμένο εισιτήριο).

*Edit:* Επειδή η ανάρτησή μου ανέβηκε αμέσως μετά από την ανάρτηση του Αμβρόσιου, την οποία δεν είχα δει όταν ξεκίνησα να γράφω αλλά περιέχει κάποια τεχνικά στοιχεία στα οποία αναφέρομαι και εγώ, παρακαλώ να μη θεωρηθεί ως άμεση απάντηση στο σχόλιό του.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 18, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιον άλλο τύπο εισιτηρίου ακριβώς παρέχει το μετρό πέρα από το ενιαίο.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι περισταστιακοί χρήστες αγοράζουν διαδρομή και ΟΧΙ χρόνο διαδρομής. Με το νέο καθεστώς υποχρεώθηκαν να πληρώσουν 25% παραπάνω και να αγοράσουν χρόνο διαδρομής, τη στιγμή που η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιστασιακών χρηστών ΔΕΝ αγοράζει χρόνο διαδρομής.

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται για ένα μονοπώλιο, το οποίο με την συγκεκριμένη απαγόρευση φαίνεται να κινείται στα όρια της νομιμότητας, γιατί δεν είναι λίγοι οι νομικοί που θεωρούν την απαγόρευση πάσας του εισιτηρίου παράνομη. Ειδικά -λέω εγώ- από τη στιγμή που με την κίνησή της να θεσπίσει υποχρεωτικά το ενιαίο για όλους, φαίνεται να παραδέχεται η ίδια η εταιρεία ότι πουλάει χρόνο διαδρομής.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2010)

Ενημερωτικά: όταν αυξήθηκε η τιμή του εισιτηρίου, *μειώθηκε* η τιμή της κάρτας απεριορίστων διαδρομών, από 38€ σε 35€ το μήνα.

Κατά τα λοιπά, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι διαφωνώ με τη μεταβίβαση του εισιτηρίου, ότι τη θεωρώ κλεψιά κτλ κτλ, αν και δεν τη θεωρώ και αντίσταση, εδώ που τα λέμε. Αν δε χρησιμοποιούσα κάρτα απεριορίστων, σίγουρα θα μου 'φτιαχνε τη μέρα το να μου δώσει κάποιος το εισιτήριό του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιον άλλο τύπο εισιτηρίου ακριβώς παρέχει το μετρό πέρα από το ενιαίο.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι περισταστιακοί χρήστες αγοράζουν διαδρομή και ΟΧΙ χρόνο διαδρομής. Με το νέο καθεστώς υποχρεώθηκαν να πληρώσουν 25% παραπάνω και να αγοράσουν χρόνο διαδρομής, τη στιγμή που η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιστασιακών χρηστών ΔΕΝ αγοράζει χρόνο διαδρομής.



Έπρεπε να βάλω και τους συνδέσμους για τις μηνιαίες κάρτες;

Όπως το βλέπω εγώ:


Αν χρειαστείς ένα εισιτήριο, μια στο τόσο, για οποιαδήποτε διαδρομή, κοστίζει ένα ευρώ (μισό το μειωμένο).
Αν χρειαστείς πολλά εισιτήρια (πάνω από τρία για μια μέρα), έχει το ημερήσιο με 3 ευρώ. Αυτό *προφανώς* κανείς δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει ποιος το χρησιμοποιεί.
Αν χρειαστείς πολλά εισιτήρια για εφτά μέρες (πάνω από ενάμισο την ημέρα), έχει το εβδομαδιαίο με 10 ευρώ. Ούτε αυτό ελέγχεται.
Αν χρησιμοποιείς κάρτα, έχει παραλλαγές (μόνο μετρό ή μετρό + άλλα ΜΜΜ). Οι κάρτες πάλι, ελέγχονται.



Ambrose said:


> Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται για ένα μονοπώλιο, το οποίο με την συγκεκριμένη απαγόρευση φαίνεται να κινείται στα όρια της νομιμότητας, γιατί δεν είναι λίγοι οι νομικοί που θεωρούν την απαγόρευση πάσας του εισιτηρίου παράνομη. Ειδικά -λέω εγώ- από τη στιγμή που με την κίνησή της να θεσπίσει υποχρεωτικά το ενιαίο για όλους, φαίνεται να παραδέχεται η ίδια η εταιρεία ότι πουλάει χρόνο διαδρομής.


 Όσο γι' αυτό, κι εγώ έγραψα ότι δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει (και προφανώς δεν ισχύει για τα ημερήσια και εφταήμερα). Από την άλλη, ισχύει έλεγχος για μειωμένα,κάρτες κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έπρεπε να βάλω και τους συνδέσμους για τις μηνιαίες κάρτες;
> 
> Όπως το βλέπω εγώ:
> 
> ...



Το ενιαίο όμως είναι ειδικός τύπος εισιτηρίου. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που χρησιμοποιεί το μετρό μερικές φορές την εβδομάδα. Με το νέο καθεστώς πληρώνει πολύ παραπάνω. Αυτό που θα ήταν λογικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει το κλασικό, γενικό εισιτήριο της μίας διαδρομής για ένα κόμιστρο Χ, και για όσους θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν περισσότερα από ένα μέσα, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει το ενιαίο. Έτσι θα ήταν όλοι ευτυχισμένοι και ίσως να μην υπήρχε τόσο έντονο και το φαινόμενο των Ρομπέν. Οπότε, το ερώτημα το δικό μου παραμένει: γιατί καθιερώθηκε υποχρεωτικά το ενιαίο, από τη στιγμή που η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία αυτών που χρειάζονται αυτού του τύπου την υπηρεσία έχουν την κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών; Και από τη στιγμή που το καθιερώσανε, με ποιο δικαίωμα αξιώνουνε να μην κάνει ο κόσμος πάσα; Αφού αυτοί οι ίδιοι το προκαλέσανε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το ενιαίο όμως είναι ειδικός τύπος εισιτηρίου. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που χρησιμοποιεί το μετρό μερικές φορές την εβδομάδα. Με το νέο καθεστώς πληρώνει πολύ παραπάνω. Αυτό που θα ήταν λογικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει το κλασικό, γενικό εισιτήριο της μίας διαδρομής για ένα κόμιστρο Χ, και για όσους θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν περισσότερα από ένα μέσα, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει το ενιαίο. Έτσι θα ήταν όλοι ευτυχισμένοι και ίσως να μην υπήρχε τόσο έντονο και το φαινόμενο των Ρομπέν. Οπότε, το ερώτημα το δικό μου παραμένει: γιατί καθιερώθηκε υποχρεωτικά το ενιαίο, από τη στιγμή που η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία αυτών που χρειάζονται αυτού του τύπου την υπηρεσία έχουν την κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς «μίας διαδρομής». Για να κάνω το συνήγορο του διαβόλου, μίας διαδρομής είναι ήδη το σημερινό σύστημα με επιπλέον bonus να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και στις δύο γραμμές του μετρό, στον ΗΣΑΠ, και στα λεωφορεία, σε όσες άλλες διαδρομές προλαβαίνεις μέσα σε μιάμιση ώρα. Αν είναι ακριβό για μίας διαδρομής, να το συζητήσουμε --και συμφωνώ προκαταβολικά ότι μοιάζει ακριβό για Πανεπιστήμιο-Σύνταγμα αλλά όχι ακριβό για Περιστέρι-Άγιο Δημήτριο.

Εννοείς στοχευμένης διαδρομής; Άλλη τιμή από την αρχή ως το τέλος της διαδρομής και άλλη για μετακίνηση στο κέντρο; Άλλη χωρίς αλλαγές π.χ. από τη γραμμή 2 στη γραμμή 3 και άλλη με αναμεταβιβάσεις; Καταλαβαίνω την έννοια της κοστολόγησης ανά διαδρομή. Είναι κάτι όπως παλιά (ναι, είμαι τόσο παλιός), που τα λεωφορεία είχαν πέντε-έξι διαφορετικά εισιτήρια και δυο βάρδιες με εισπράκτορες που μας ειδοποιούσαν «τέλος τα δίφραγκα».

Αυτό θα σήμαινε υποθέτω, ειδικά εισιτήρια ή ειδικά ακυρωτήρια ή ειδικούς (και πολύ περισσότερους) ελέγχους ή εισπράκτορες ή κάποιον άλλο τρόπο ελέγχου που προφανώς θα αύξανε το κόστος σε σχέση με σήμερα ενώ και στην ιδανική περίπτωση, θα μείωνε τα έσοδα. Θα αύξανε επίσης τη «σχετική παραβατικότητα» (αφού θα πρόσφερε το μέσο και το κίνητρο να αγοράσεις εισιτήριο της φτηνής διαδρομής και να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για κανά-δυο σταθμούς περισσότερο, φαινόμενο που παρατηρήθηκε στο τραμ που είχε το φτηνό εισιτήριο των πέντε στάσεων και καταργήθηκε).

Υποθέτω ότι όλα αυτά συνυπολογίζονται σε μια σωστή κοστολόγηση και τιμολόγηση. Επιπλέον, μπορεί αυτή η μέθοδος να φαίνεται πιο δημοκρατική, αλλά προφανώς δεν αποτελεί κίνητρο για την εξάπλωση του δικτύου προς πιο αραιοκατοικημένες ή πιο φτωχές (και άρα πιο «παραβατικές») περιοχές μειωμένης δρομολογιακής κοστολόγησης κπλ.



Ambrose said:


> Και από τη στιγμή που το καθιερώσανε, με ποιο δικαίωμα αξιώνουνε να μην κάνει ο κόσμος πάσα; Αφού αυτοί οι ίδιοι το προκαλέσανε.


Για το συγκεκριμένο, είπα ότι δεν ξέρω αν έχουν το δικαίωμα. Άλλα ΜΜΜ προφανώς δεν το έχουν (αφού κατεβαίνεις και συνεχίζεις με άλλο μέσο) και φαίνεται παράλογο να το έχουν. Έχουν ίσως το δικαίωμα να απαγορεύουν αυτή την ανταλλαγή *μέσα στους σταθμούς*, όπως απαγορεύουν και άλλα πράγματα. Απέξω, πώς να το απαγορέψουν;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 18, 2010)

Doctor, εννοώ αυτό που ήταν πριν καθιερωθεί το ενιαίο και που ξέρουμε όλοι μας. Δεν είναι δύσκολο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Palavra said:


> σίγουρα θα μου 'φτιαχνε τη μέρα το να μου δώσει κάποιος το εισιτήριό του.


Στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο, όταν περνάς με το αυτοκίνητό σου μια συγκεκριμένη γέφυρα, έχει διόδια 1 δολάριο (ή μάλλον είχε όταν πέρασα εγώ πριν από πολλά χρόνια, δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι τώρα). Αν ο προηγούμενος οδηγός έχει κέφια, μπορεί να πληρώσει και για σένα, και την ώρα που πας να πληρώσεις, σου λέει ο υπάλληλος "Δεν χρειάζεται, πλήρωσε ο προηγούμενος για σας". Αυτό μπορεί να σου φτιάξει πραγματικά το κέφι, γιατί κάποιος άγνωστος σού έκανε ένα δώρο χωρίς να σε ξέρει. Αλλά γιατί θεωρείται ευγενική χειρονομία να μου δώσει κάποιος κάτι που δεν το χρειάζεται πια, αντί να το ρίξει στα σκουπίδια; Επειδή με απάλλαξε από τον κόπο να ψάχνω στα σκουπίδια έξω από το μετρό ή να μαζεύω εισιτήρια πεταμένα κάτω; Αν είχε αγοράσει ένα έξτρα εισιτήριο και μου το χάριζε, αυτό μάλιστα θα ήταν πραγματικό δώρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Doctor, εννοώ αυτό που ήταν πριν καθιερωθεί το ενιαίο και που ξέρουμε όλοι μας. Δεν είναι δύσκολο.


Κοίτα, δεν κάνω το χαζό. Επίσης, είμαι κλασικό θύμα αυτής της εξέλιξης, αφού είμαι ο τυπικός περιστασιακός χρήστης των ΜΜΜ. Όμως θεωρώ σωστή τη μεθοδολογία της τιμολόγησης· θεωρώ διαφορετική συζήτηση το ύψος των τιμολογίων.

Πριν ενοποιηθούν τα εισιτήρια (μέχρι τα μέσα του 2008) υπήρχαν μίας διαδρομής με τα λεωφορεία (50 λεπτά --από 44 που είχαν ξεκινήσει όταν καθιερώθηκε το ευρώ και 45 που έγιναν μετά για κάποιο διάστημα), μιας διαδρομής αλλά σε δύο ζώνες στον ΗΣΑΠ (70 και 80 λεπτά αντίστοιχα) και 80 λεπτά στο μετρό.

Τα προβλήματα τότε ήταν της εξής μορφής:

1) Ότι πλήρωνες μεν 50 λεπτά για τη διαδρομή Πειραιάς-Δροσιά ή Αθήνα-Βουλιαγμένη με το λεωφορείο, αλλά και για τη διαδρομή Σύνταγμα-Ακαδημία, που ήταν και τότε το παράδειγμα της «ακριβής» διαδρομής.
2) Ότι το σύστημα δεν υποστήριζε τη συγκοινωνιακή αποκέντρωση και εκλογίκευση, αφού δεν σε συνέφερε να πάρεις συνδυασμό λεωφορείου-μετρό επειδή κόστιζε εξ ορισμού 1,30 ευρώ.

Με τη συγχώνευση του 2008 δόθηκε η δυνατότητα της διαδοχικής χρήσης για μιάμιση ώρα. Επομένως, εκτός από τους περιστασιακούς χρήστες της μίας φοράς (ξαναλέω: όπως εγώ!), για όλους τους άλλους το σύστημα έγινε πιο ορθολογικό.

Αυτό δεν πρόλαβε βέβαια να γίνει κατανοητό, επειδή η αναδιοργάνωση έγινε ταυτόχρονα και ως μερικό αντάλλαγμα για την αύξηση των τιμών. Καθώς η επόμενη αύξηση τιμών ακολούθησε πολύ σύντομα, το μόνο που έμεινε στη συλλογική μνήμη είναι ο πρακτικός διπλασιασμός των τιμών του *λεωφορείου*. Έτσι, το συγκοινωνιακά σωστό κτγμ μέτρο της αναδιάρθρωσης της τιμολόγησης πέρασε στο μυαλό μας σαν εργαλείο άδικης αύξησης μιας προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Εγώ ανήκω στους περιστασιακούς χρήστες, και άλλοτε χρησιμοποιώ το μετρό για μια και μοναδική διαδρομή, άλλοτε το χρησιμοποιώ επί μιάμιση ώρα με τουλάχιστον τέσσερις διαδρομές σε μετρό και λεωφορείο. Θεωρώ ότι οι φορές που είμαι κερδισμένη ισοφαρίζουν τις φορές που είμαι χαμένη — θεωρητικά, εννοώ, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να τις μετρήσω.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 18, 2010)

Μα Dr, η αναδιάρθρωση της τιμολόγησης έγινε εργαλείο άδικης αύξησης! Γιατί δεν κράτησαν και τις δύο επιλογές; Αλλά να το πάμε και παραπέρα.Καταρχήν, ποιο είναι το ποσοστό των περιστασιακών χρηστών μιας διαδρομής τύπου Πειραιάς-Δροσιά; Ελάχιστοι! Και πόσες φορές κάνουν τέτοιες διαδρομές;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2012)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2511-backronym-bacronym-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%81%CF%8E%CE%BD%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%BF&p=148462&viewfull=1#post148462


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Να το αφήσεις στη θεση σου για να το βρεί κάποιος που ήδη έχει πληρώσει για να μπει;


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 3, 2012)

Το δίνεις χέρι με χέρι στην έξοδο του σταθμού ή στις σκάλες. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει πληρώσει ήδη. Πολλοί πάντως δεν τα παίρνουνε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2012)

Πιθανότατα δεν τα παίρνουνε επειδή το εισιτήριο πλέον αναφέρει επάνω του (όλα sic): «Η παραχώρηση και η αποδοχή επικυρωμένου εισιτηρίου, καθώς και η προτροπή παραχώρησης απαγορεύεται και τιμωρείται από το Νόμο (Π.Κ. Άρθ. 186.2 & 392).»


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Η μπορεί να έχουν κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών και να μη χρειάζονται εισιτήριο.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 3, 2012)

Δεδομένου του πόσοι κυκλοφορούν έτσι κι αλλιώς χωρίς εισιτήριο, δεν νομίζω ότι οι νομικές κυρώσεις στα ψιλά γράμματα αποτελούν αποτρεπτικό παράγοντα. Ποιός ξέρει...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

http://anergoigeitonion.espivblogs.net/files/2013/06/%CE%9F%CE%94%CE%97%CE%93%CE%9F%CE%A3-%CE%95%CE%A0%CE%99%CE%92%CE%91%CE%A4%CE%A9%CE%9D.pdf


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://anergoigeitonion.espivblogs.net/files/2013/06/%CE%9F%CE%94%CE%97%CE%93%CE%9F%CE%A3-%CE%95%CE%A0%CE%99%CE%92%CE%91%CE%A4%CE%A9%CE%9D.pdf


Μερικές καλές σκέψεις και ιδέες μέσα σ' έναν ωκεανό αριστερίστικου μαξιμαλισμού που, όπως πάντα, καταφέρνει να πνίγει τις καλές ιδέες και να διώχνει κόσμο. Ούτε στη μεγαλύτερη κρίση δεν θα μετακινηθεί έτσι ο κόσμος στα αριστερά.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. :s


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2013)

Δεν θέλω να ξανανοίξω συζήτηση για το θέμα του εισιτηρίου των ΜΜΜ, αλλά πριν από μια βδομάδα, στον ναό του Ποσειδώνα στο Σούνιο, έγινε ένα σχετικό περιστατικό. Το εισιτήριο για να μπεις στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο είναι 4 ευρώ. Μια παρέα από έναν άντρα και δυο γυναίκες μεταξύ 25 και 30 ετών αγνόησε το ταμείο και ξεκίνησε να ανηφορίζει. Η υπάλληλος έτρεχε πίσω τους και φώναζε, "Κύριε! Κύριε! Παρακαλώ! Εισιτήρια!" Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι δεν είναι Έλληνες, έτσι όπως έβλεπα να μη γυρίζουν ούτε να κοιτάξουν. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν εντελώς Έλληνες. Κρατούσαν μια σακούλα με μπίρες, προφανώς είχαν έρθει να απολαύσουν το ηλιοβασίλεμα παρέα με τις μπίρες τους -- που φυσικά απαγορεύεται η κατανάλωσή τους μέσα στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο. Όταν η υπάλληλος τούς ζήτησε να κόψουν εισιτήριο, ο νεαρός άρχισε να ωρύεται, "Εμείς είμαστε άνεργοι, και δεν έχουμε λεφτά για το εισιτήριο και δεν γουστάρουμε να πληρώσουμε". Τελικά, βέβαια, νίκησε ο τραμπουκισμός των τριών ατόμων. Τι μπορούσε να κάνει μια υπάλληλος μόνη της; 

Αργότερα, μέσα στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο, ο νεαρός συνέχιζε να ωρύεται ότι "Τόσα χαράτσια πληρώνουμε, θα πρέπει να μπαίνουμε δωρεάν". Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι έλεγαν αλήθεια ότι είναι άνεργοι, αλλά προφανώς μια χαρά είχαν χαρτζιλίκι για βενζίνη μέχρι το Σούνιο και για να αγοράσουν μπίρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορέσουμε κάποτε στην Ελλάδα να συζητάμε τα θέματα χωρίς να τα μπουρδουκλώνουμε. Είναι κτγμ, θεμελιωδώς σωστό ένας άνθρωπος με μηδενικό ή πολύ χαμηλό εισόδημα να μην στερείται βασικές υποδομές (και σε αυτές περιλαμβάνω π.χ. υγεία, παιδεία, μεταφορές, ακόμη και βασικές υποδομές αναψυχής). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έπρεπε να αρκεί ένα δημόσιο έγγραφο που να πιστοποιεί τη συγκεκριμένη ιδιότητά του και τίποτε άλλο. Τελεία και παύλα. (Φυσικά, το γεγονός της ανεργίας και μόνο δεν μπορεί να αρκεί. Άνεργος μπορεί να είναι τυπικά και ένας ιδιοκτήτης σπιτιών, γαιών ή γενικώς, εισοδηματίας. Η σωστή διατύπωση θα έπρεπε να είναι «με μηδενικό ή πολύ χαμηλό εισόδημα», όπου το «πολύ χαμηλό», όπως και το «βασική υποδομή» πρέπει να ορίζεται με βάση κάποιους κανόνες --ναι, είναι θέμα πολιτικής.)

Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν μπορεί να ισχύει το «είμαι ό,τι δηλώνω» ούτε το «γράφω τις διατάξεις, τους νόμους και τους κανόνες σας στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια», ούτε το «πληρώνουμε όλοι με τους φόρους μας». Τα πρώτο επειδή οδηγεί σε καταχρηστικές καταστάσεις (τα είδαμε, τα ξέρουμε, τα ζούμε), το δεύτερο επειδή οδηγεί στους «έξυπνους» που ζουν σε βάρος των κορόιδων και το τρίτο επειδή, πολύ απλά, δεν ισχύει. Και δεν πρέπει να ισχύει: Δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει ο Λαμιώτης με τους φόρους του τα μετρό της Αθήνας. Αυτό που πληρώνουμε όλοι με τους φόρους μας είναι ένα βασικό επίπεδο, πάνω στο οποίο μπαίνουν ειδικές χρεώσεις της συγκεκριμένης χρήσης.

Όσο για το εισιτήριο του μετρό, που «ισχύει ακόμη» (πώς ισχύει; αφού είναι για *έναν* επιβάτη, για μία ή περισσότερες διαδρομές μέσα σε συγκεκριμένο μέγιστο χρόνο) είναι απλώς μια μπαλαφάρα, που βρήκε κι αυτή γόνιμο έδαφος στον παραλογισμό της κοινωνίας μας. Γιατί δεν διανοείται κανείς να πει «Αυτό το εισιτήριο του κινηματογράφου ισχύει ακόμη αφού έχει και δεύτερη παράσταση και θα το δώσω σε όποιον θέλει να μπει;» Μα πολύ απλά, επειδή το εισιτήριο ακυρώθηκε ήδη κατά την πρώτη του χρήση. Ακόμη και αν ο θεατής πρέπει να φύγει μετά από ένα πεντάλεπτο, δεν μπορεί να το δώσει σε άλλον για να μπει μέσα.

Με άλλα λόγια, όλη αυτή η θεωρητικολογία λέει και πάλι το γνωστό: Εκμεταλλευόμαστε την εμπιστοσύνη που μας δείχνετε ως πολίτες και δεν μας ελέγχετε, άρα δεν πληρώνουμε, όπως δεν πληρώνουν άλλοι που κλπ κλπ. Δεν διεκδικεί το δικαίωμα του άνεργου/χαμηλόμισθου κλπ, αλλά παίρνει από τον δημόσιο κορβανά ό,τι και όσο γουστάρει, με τσαμπουκά. Και αυτή ακριβώς είναι η ίδια νοοτροπία της συνενοχής και συμμετοχής στην καταλήστευση του δημοσίου (ο μεγάλος κλέβει πολλά, θα αρπάξω κι εγώ ό,τι μπορώ) που είναι, κττγμ, απαράδεκτη. Είναι η νοοτροπία του «Όλοι μαζί θα τα τρώμε. Ρε!»


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

Έτσι ακριβώς!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2013)

Μόνο όταν έρθει και στην Ελλάδα το σύστημα με το Oyster για τα ΜΜΜ του Λονδίνου, δηλαδή μια μαγνητική κάρτα από την οποία αφαιρείται η αξία της διαδρομής που έκανες, θα μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει την κάρτα ενός άλλου και να τη χρησιμοποιήσει. Επειδή η κάρτα θα είναι μία μεν, αλλά ο καθένας από τους επιβάτες θα πληρώνει κανονικά τη διαδρομή του.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Το σύστημα του Λονδίνου δεν είναι το τέλειο σύστημα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο σύστημα. Άλεξ, αναφέρεσαι στην κάρτα προπληρωμής, η οποία αφαιρεί από το προπληρωμένο ποσό το κόστος του κάθε εισιτηρίου και την οποία χρησιμοποιούν όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τη δημόσια συγκοινωνία περιστασιακά. Όμως άμα φτάσεις το κόστος της ημερήσιας κάρτας σταματάει να σε χρεώνει άλλο και λειτουργεί σαν ημερήσια κάρτα απεριόριστων διαδρομών, και υπάρχει κι η κάρτα διαρκείας εβδομάδας- μήνα- χρόνου. Θα μπορούσα επομένως αν π.χ. έκανα πρωινές βάρδιες στο εργοστάσιο και ο σύζυγός μου έκανε βραδυνές να έχουμε μία κάρτα διαρκείας κι οι δύο και να τη δίνει ο ένας στον άλλον. Και τις ώρες που είμαστε στη δουλειά να ταξιδεύει κάποιος άλλος με την κάρτα αυτή. Ή θα μπορούσα με την κάρτα προπληρωμής μόλις κάνω δυο ταξίδια και σταματήσει να με χρεώνει κι άλλο να την δώσω στο γείτονά μου να πάει να κάνει τις δουλειές του. Κι έτσι με μία κάρτα εξυπηρετούνται πολλοί χρήστες. Κι είμαστε πάλι στο ίδιο πρόβλημα...

Συμφωνώ με τον Δόχτορα πιο πάνω...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2013)

Δεν έχουν όνομα και φωτογραφία οι κάρτες διαρκείας;


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν έχουν όνομα και φωτογραφία οι κάρτες διαρκείας;



Μόνο οι εκπτωτικές (παιδικές, φοιτητικές, συνταξιούχων). 
Και οι ημερήσιες φυσικά ποτέ δεν είχαν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Ακούγεται ίσως περίεργο στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στο ΗΒ _είσαι_ ό,τι δηλώσεις. 
Νομίζω ότι απλά τα μέσα μεταφοράς αποφάσισαν ότι δεν έχει νόημα να κυνηγάνε και την τελευταία δεκάρα και ότι είναι καλύτερα να φροντίσουν να δώσουν κίνητρο ώστε να αποκτήσει ο κάθε επιβάτης μια κάρτα- ακόμα και τα μεμονωμένα εισιτήρια είναι 50% φτηνότερα με την κάρτα. Λιγότερο προσωπικό στην έκδοση εισιτηρίων, προπληρωμένα έσοδα κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 7, 2013)

Και στην Ισπανία πολλούς τύπους καρτών μπορούν να τους χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα. Και όχι, δεν έχουν φωτογραφία. Εγώ, για παράδειγμα, όταν έφευγα πέρυσι από Βαρκελώνη, έδωσα κάρτα με 15 διαδρομές που είχαν απομείνει, σ' έναν φίλο μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν θέλω να ξανανοίξω συζήτηση για το θέμα του εισιτηρίου των ΜΜΜ, αλλά πριν από μια βδομάδα, στον ναό του Ποσειδώνα στο Σούνιο, έγινε ένα σχετικό περιστατικό. Το εισιτήριο για να μπεις στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο είναι 4 ευρώ. Μια παρέα από έναν άντρα και δυο γυναίκες μεταξύ 25 και 30 ετών αγνόησε το ταμείο και ξεκίνησε να ανηφορίζει. Η υπάλληλος έτρεχε πίσω τους και φώναζε, "Κύριε! Κύριε! Παρακαλώ! Εισιτήρια!" Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι δεν είναι Έλληνες, έτσι όπως έβλεπα να μη γυρίζουν ούτε να κοιτάξουν. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν εντελώς Έλληνες. Κρατούσαν μια σακούλα με μπίρες, προφανώς είχαν έρθει να απολαύσουν το ηλιοβασίλεμα παρέα με τις μπίρες τους -- που φυσικά απαγορεύεται η κατανάλωσή τους μέσα στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο. Όταν η υπάλληλος τούς ζήτησε να κόψουν εισιτήριο, ο νεαρός άρχισε να ωρύεται, "Εμείς είμαστε άνεργοι, και δεν έχουμε λεφτά για το εισιτήριο και δεν γουστάρουμε να πληρώσουμε". Τελικά, βέβαια, νίκησε ο τραμπουκισμός των τριών ατόμων. Τι μπορούσε να κάνει μια υπάλληλος μόνη της;
> 
> Αργότερα, μέσα στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο, ο νεαρός συνέχιζε να ωρύεται ότι "Τόσα χαράτσια πληρώνουμε, θα πρέπει να μπαίνουμε δωρεάν". Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι έλεγαν αλήθεια ότι είναι άνεργοι, αλλά προφανώς μια χαρά είχαν χαρτζιλίκι για βενζίνη μέχρι το Σούνιο και για να αγοράσουν μπίρες.



2 χρόνια φυλάκιση και αφαίρεση δικαιώματος ψήφου. Αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι η τιμωρία τους. Κατά την γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε όλα τα δημόσια μουσεία να είναι δωρεάν, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Δεν γίνεται να κάνεις καφριλιές επειδή θεωρείς ότι το κράτος σού χρωστάει.

Διαβάζω τις απόψεις που γράφτηκαν πριν 2-3 χρόνια, στην αρχή του νήματος, και καραφλιάζω. Επειδή δηλαδή οι μισθοί στην Ελλάδα είναι μικροί, άρα τα εισιτήρια αναλογικά ακριβά, μειώνεται με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο το κόστος λειτουργίας του μέσου; Ή πρέπει όλοι οι πολίτες να επιδοτούν την χρήση του μετρό για να μην πληρώσει ο χρήστης του κάτι παραπάνω; Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με όσα έγραψαν ο nickel και ο Δόκτορας.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 7, 2013)

Λίγα λόγια εκτός θέματος...

-Ο άνεργος δεν είναι και άπορος. 
-Ο άνεργος έχει δικαίωμα στη διασκέδαση, όπως όλοι. 
-Ο άνεργος δεν πρέπει να παραβιάζει κανόνες και κανονισμούς, όπως ισχύει για όλους.
-Ο άνεργος δεν πρέπει να γίνεται αντικείμενο λοιδωρίας και ειρωνείας από τους έχοντες δουλειά και χρήματα. Πάντα υπάρχει έστω η απομακρυσμένη πιθανότητα να βρεθούμε στη θέση του. Αλλά και να μη βρεθούμε, παραμένει άνθρωπος επομένως ισχύει το παραπάνω. 

Αυτά...


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Δε νομίζω ότι είπε κανείς τίποτα κακό για τους άνεργους, Άζι. Και μάλιστα νόμιζα ότι άμα είσαι γραμμένος στον ΟΑΕΔ έχεις κάποιες εκπτώσεις σε θεάματα και μουσεία. Φαίνεται πως όχι;
Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μια κακιά συνήθεια, να περιμένουμε όλοι ειδική μεταχείριση κι όταν δεν μας τη δίνουν την απαιτούμε. 
Αυτός που δήλωνε άνεργος (και άρα μπαίνει χωρίς να πληρώνει), ξέρουμε σίγουρα ότι ήταν άνεργος και όχι απλά θρασύς;
Βαριέμαι τώρα να ψάξω να δω αν το είχα γράψει, οπότε ίσως επαναλαμβάνομαι: κάποτε στο Λονδίνο δούλευα σαν γενικός δερβέναγας σε μια έκθεση ελληνικής τέχνης (στην ουσία επόπτρια βάρδιας). Και ήρθε ένας κύριος μετά της συνοδού του και μπήκε μέσα χωρίς να πληρώσει με το επιχείρημα "ξέρεις ποιός είμαι εγώ;" (ήταν εφοπλιστής, από αυτούς τους πολύ παλιούς και πολύ γνωστούς). Οπότε η ταμίας με έστειλε να βγάλω το φίδι από την τρύπα και τον πλησίασα ευγενικά και του υπενθύμισα ότι το εισιτήριο (4-5 λίρες, με έκπτωση για υπερήλικες σαν αυτόν) ήταν υποχρεωτικό για όλους. Θύμωσε και έφυγε και με το που πήγε στο γραφείο του έστειλε ένα φαξ ότι παραιτείται από μέλος του πολιτιστικού ιδρύματος και σταματάει τις δωρεές γιατί του ζητήθηκε να πληρώσει εισιτήριο. Δηλαδή συμπεριφέρθηκε σαν κακομαθημένο παιδί γιατί του ζητήθηκε ευγενικά να συμμορφωθεί με τους κανονισμούς. Από τον πιο πλούσιο ως τον πιο φτωχό, όλοι νομίζουν ότι οι πάντες τους χρωστάνε ή ότι αυτοί μόνο είναι μάγκες και κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν. 

*Δεν εγνώριζε όμως ότι ήταν από τους μικρούς δωρητές και ότι ο μεγάλος δωρητής είχε έρθει πολλές φορές στην έκθεση, είχε φέρει πάρα πολλούς φίλους του, αρνήθηκε να βγάλει ομαδικό εισιτήριο που είχε έκπτωση, πλήρωνε με πενηντόλιρα και δεν έπαιρνε ρέστα, και τα βάζαμε στις δωρεές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

Και κανονικός άνεργος να ήταν, γιατί τού χρωστάνε οι υπόλοιποι εργαζόμενοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αργότερα, μέσα στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο, ο νεαρός συνέχιζε να ωρύεται ότι "Τόσα χαράτσια πληρώνουμε, θα πρέπει να μπαίνουμε δωρεάν". Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι έλεγαν αλήθεια ότι είναι άνεργοι, αλλά προφανώς μια χαρά είχαν χαρτζιλίκι για βενζίνη μέχρι το Σούνιο και για να αγοράσουν μπίρες.


Υποθέτω ότι ο Άζι αναφέρεται σε αυτή την παρατήρηση.

Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν γνωρίζουμε αν ήταν άνεργοι, αν είχαν χαρτζιλίκι ή αν αποφάσισαν να χαλάσουν τα τελευταία τους χρήματα ένα ηλιοβασίλεμα στο Σούνιο, αν πήγαν από μακριά ή από κοντά ως εκεί, αν είχαν αυτοκίνητο, παπάκι ή ήρθαν με οτοστόπ ή το ΚΤΕΛ, στοιχεία που καθένα από αυτά θα είχε τη δική του αξία και σημασία. Δεν γνωρίζουμε αν ήταν πραγματικά άνεργοι ή, πολύ περισσότερο, άποροι, αν είχαν ακόμη τα (λίγα, πολύ λίγα, και χρονικά πολύ περιορισμένα) δικαιώματα των ανέργων για είσοδο κ.λπ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ίσως πιο σημαντικό από την προσωπική αποτίμηση, είναι για εμένα τα «χειροπιαστά» στοιχεία που συνεισφέρει κάποιος με ένα προσωπικό παράδειγμα: από το παράδειγμα της Άλεξ, ο ετσιθελικός τρόπος που μπήκαν, η κακή συμπεριφορά προς την υπάλληλο· από το παράδειγμα της ΣΒΕ, η φτηνιάρικη συμπεριφορά του μικροδωρητή. Όλα χαρακτηριστικές συμπεριφορές κακομαθημένου, εγωιστικού, σχεδόν αντικοινωνικού παιδιού.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2013)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δόκτορα, αν ήμουν άνεργη και άπορη, το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα μου περνούσε από το μυαλό, δηλαδή δεν θα μου περνούσε ποτέ, θα ήταν να επιχειρήσω να μπω σε έναν αρχαιολογικό χώρο με τσαμπουκά και με κραυγές περί της ανεργίας μου και της υποχρέωσης του κράτους να καλύπτει τη συντήρηση των αρχαιολογικών χώρων από τα "χαράτσια και τους φόρους μου". Τώρα, αν κάποιοι στο περιστατικό που αφηγήθηκα βρήκαν ότι το εν λόγω άτομο είχε κάποιο δίκιο που του το στέρησα, τι να πω. Μόνο ως διάθεση κόντρας το βλέπω.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πιθανότατα δεν τα παίρνουνε επειδή το εισιτήριο πλέον αναφέρει επάνω του (όλα sic): «Η παραχώρηση και η αποδοχή επικυρωμένου εισιτηρίου, καθώς και η προτροπή παραχώρησης απαγορεύεται και τιμωρείται από το Νόμο (Π.Κ. Άρθ. 186.2 & 392).»


Για το κατά πόσον ισχύουν αυτά ή τελικά ο Οργανισμός ψεύδεται ασύστολα εν γνώσει του, σχηματίστε προσωπική άποψη διαβάζοντας εδώ: http://epibates-thess.blogspot.gr/2011/02/blog-post_05.html


----------



## Resident (Aug 7, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Λίγα λόγια εκτός θέματος...
> 
> -Ο άνεργος δεν είναι και άπορος.
> -Ο άνεργος έχει δικαίωμα στη διασκέδαση, όπως όλοι.
> ...



Επειδή ήμουν παρών στο περιστατικό του Σουνίου, σου λέω ότι δεν ήταν άνεργοι ήταν η φτηνή δικαιολογία τους. Ο άνεργος δεν φωνάζει ότι είναι. Το λέει χαμηλόφωνα. Σε κανένα δεν αρέσει. Και αν συμβεί και σε παραγωγική ηλικία σε σακατεύει ψυχολογικά. Δεν γυρνάς να το διαλαλείς γιατί δεν σου αρέσει. Επίσης, δεν νομίζω ότι οι γύρω σε κατηγορούν, μάλλον το αντίθετο, σε υποστηρίζουν.

Πάντως, σε έκκληση/παρατήρηση της υπαλλήλου ότι αφού είναι άνεργοι ας της το έλεγαν όχι δημοσίως και κραυγάζοντας και θα το διευθετούσε, δεν έκαναν τίποτε, υπερηφάνως και αρειμανίως προχώρησαν στον ναό. Επιπλέον, πέντε λεπτά νωρίτερα ο άνδρας (1 απο τους 3) ήθελε να μπει καπνίζοντας και δεν τον άφησε η μία από τις δύο κοπέλλες. Πού; στον δρυμό του Σουνίου που αν γίνει το ατύχημα θα φτάσει στην Αθήνα. Η καφρίλα βρίσκει πολλές δικαιολογίες για να καλυφτεί δεν είναι ανάγκη να της δίνουμε και εμείς κάλυψη.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

Υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2013)

Και για να λήξει το θέμα του περιστατικού στο Σούνιο, θα δεχόμουν να με εγκαλέσει κάποιος ότι "λοιδορώ ή ειρωνεύομαι ανέργους", αν περιέγραφα ειρωνικά ένα περιστατικό όπου ένας άνθρωπος πλησίασε στο ταμείο και ζήτησε να περάσει χωρίς να πληρώσει εισιτήριο επειδή είναι άνεργος. Είναι προφανές ότι διαφορετικό περιστατικό περιέγραψα, και λυπάμαι που υπάρχει έστω και ένας που το διάβασε αλλιώς.


----------



## Resident (Aug 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις.



Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά έτσι όπως γράφει είτε εργάζεται είτε όχι πάλι θα "φώναζε" για να τραβήξει την προσοχή, έτσι μου φαίνεται


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Και στην Ισπανία πολλούς τύπους καρτών μπορούν να τους χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα. Και όχι, δεν έχουν φωτογραφία. Εγώ, για παράδειγμα, όταν έφευγα πέρυσι από Βαρκελώνη, έδωσα κάρτα με 15 διαδρομές που είχαν απομείνει, σ' έναν φίλο μου.



Μα εδώ μιλάμε για _χρησιμοποιημένα_ εισιτήρια, όχι για υπόλοιπες διαδρομές.
Και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν εισιτήρια για πολλά άτομα· τα λένε δεσμίδες.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 7, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να διαβάσει κανείς αυτή την παρατήρηση. 




> Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι έλεγαν αλήθεια ότι είναι άνεργοι,* αλλά προφανώς μια χαρά είχαν χαρτζιλίκι για βενζίνη μέχρι το Σούνιο και για να αγοράσουν μπίρες.*




Αλλά δεν θέλω να ανοίξω νέο κύκλο αντεγκλήσεων. Ούτε πάω επίτηδες κόντρα... Διάβασα κάτι και αντέδρασα σε αυτό και μόνο. Ούτε έδωσα δίκιο στην παραβίαση κανονισμών (το γράφω άλλωστε) ούτε στον τρόπο ούτε στην αγένειά τους. Μόνο σε αυτό αντέδρασα που έχει μόνο έναν τρόπο ανάγνωσης κατ' εμέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο για το εισιτήριο του μετρό, που «ισχύει ακόμη» (πώς ισχύει; αφού είναι για *έναν* επιβάτη, για μία ή περισσότερες διαδρομές μέσα σε συγκεκριμένο μέγιστο χρόνο) είναι απλώς μια μπαλαφάρα, που βρήκε κι αυτή γόνιμο έδαφος στον παραλογισμό της κοινωνίας μας. Γιατί δεν διανοείται κανείς να πει «Αυτό το εισιτήριο του κινηματογράφου ισχύει ακόμη αφού έχει και δεύτερη παράσταση και θα το δώσω σε όποιον θέλει να μπει;» Μα πολύ απλά, επειδή το εισιτήριο ακυρώθηκε ήδη κατά την πρώτη του χρήση. Ακόμη και αν ο θεατής πρέπει να φύγει μετά από ένα πεντάλεπτο, δεν μπορεί να το δώσει σε άλλον για να μπει μέσα.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Νομίζω ότι το λάθος στη συλλογιστική αυτών που λένε ότι το εισιτήριο ισχύει για ακόμα πολλούς επιβάτες όταν δεν το χρειάζεται πια ο πρώτος μπορεί να γίνει εμφανές αν δούμε τις εξής περιπτώσεις:
Εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας: Ο πάροχος σού δίνει "απεριόριστο" όγκο δεδομένων στο κινητό σου, και δίπλα γράφει "Ισχύει πολιτική λελογισμένης χρήσης". Δηλαδή, φαίνεται απεριόριστο σε κάποιον που κάνει λογική χρήση, όχι σ' εκείνον που θέλει να κατεβάζει τέσσερις ταινίες την ημέρα. Στην πραγματικότητα έχουν βάλει ένα όριο που δεν μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις.
Σ' ένα εστιατόριο έχουν μπουφέ "all you can eat", αλλά εννοούν όσο μπορεί να φάει ΕΝΑΣ άνθρωπος, όχι ένας που φέρνει άλλους πέντε μαζί του. Αν μια φορά στα τόσα τούς τύχει κι ένας γαργαντούας, μπορούν να το αντιμετωπίσουν, αλλά αν ο ένας συνοδεύεται κι από άλλους, πάει, χρεοκόπησαν.
Όταν η εταιρεία συγκοινωνιών σού πουλάει "ένα εισιτήριο που καλύπτει όλες τις διαδρομές που μπορεί να κάνει ένας άνθρωπος σε 90 λεπτά", είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Επειδή ο ένας άνθρωπος λογικά δεν χρειάζεται μέσα σε 90 λεπτά να χρησιμοποιήσει 40 διαφορετικά συγκοινωνιακά μέσα. Αλλά, αν το εισιτήριο περνάει από το ένα χέρι στο άλλο, μπορούν θεωρητικά να ταξιδέψουν μέσα στα 90 λεπτά καμιά 50αριά άνθρωποι. Ο στόχος του εισιτηρίου δεν είναι να ταξιδεύουν 50 επιβάτες και να πληρώνει μόνο ένας, προφανώς.

Αντί λοιπόν να προωθούν τη θεωρία "δώσε το εισιτήριό σου σ' έναν άλλον", ανεξάρτητα από το αν το έχει ανάγκη ή όχι, καλό θα ήταν να επιμείνουν να βρεθεί τρόπος κάθε άνεργος και άπορος να παίρνει έναν αριθμό εισιτηρίων δωρεάν κάθε μήνα.


----------



## Irini (Aug 8, 2013)

Αν και ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα αυτό το κόλπο (πάντα είχα εισιτήρια και πάντα ακύρωνα από ένα) η λογική είναι η εξής: 
Ένα εισιτήριο αξίας Χ για Υ ώρες, σημαίνει ότι έχεις αγοράσει το δικαίωμα να καταλάβεις χώρο για ένα άτομο στα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς για αυτό το διάστημα. Άρα έχεις και το δικαίωμα να παραχωρήσεις το δικαίωμα (και την απόδειξη του δικαιώματος) σε όποιον τρίτο. Είτε πηγαίνεις πάνω-κάτω με το μετρό είτε αλλάζεις μέσα δεν έχει διαφορά. Ο επιπλέον χρόνος που επιβαρύνεται το κράτος με την αλλαγή προσώπου, είναι αμελητέος.

Φυσικά και υποτίθεται πως ο καθένας θα κόβει ξεχωριστό εισιτήριο αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.
Ας μην αρχίσω με το απεριόριστη λελογισμένη χρήση. Άλλο το απεριόριστος, άλλο το λελογισμένος. Εφόσον υπάρχει όριο, όσο υψηλό κι αν είναι, τότε η χρήση είναι περιορισμένη και θα πρέπει να σου πουν ποιο είναι το όριο.
To all you can eat είναι νομίζω άλλη υπόθεση. Με την πληρωμή αγοράζεις το δικαίωμα να φας όσο θες. Εσύ. Όταν δεν μπορείς να φας άλλο πάπαλα. 

Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ φυσικά. Μιας και δεν με διάλεξαν για Πάπα δεν έχω το αλάθητο.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 8, 2013)

Ένα εισιτήριο Ψ για Χ ώρες θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ακόμα και πως, όση ώρα ισχύει, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται από αόριστο αριθμό ατόμων, αρκεί να βρίσκεται μόνο ένα άτομο τη φορά πάνω στο μέσο συγκοινωνίας. Ας υποθέσουμε, λοιπόν, πως ένα εισιτήριο ακυρώνεται στον σταθμό του Ηλεκτρικού στον Πειραιά. Μέχρι να φτάσει στην Κηφισιά, ύστερα από ± 50', θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από ένα έως, μάξιμουμ, 23 άτομα, δηλαδή όσα είναι οι σταθμοί μείον το τέρμα (Κηφισιά) στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.
Και;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2013)

Irini said:


> [...] η λογική είναι η εξής:
> Ένα εισιτήριο αξίας Χ για Υ ώρες, σημαίνει ότι έχεις αγοράσει το δικαίωμα να καταλάβεις χώρο για ένα άτομο στα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς για αυτό το διάστημα. Άρα έχεις και το δικαίωμα να παραχωρήσεις το δικαίωμα (και την απόδειξη του δικαιώματος) σε όποιον τρίτο. Είτε πηγαίνεις πάνω-κάτω με το μετρό είτε αλλάζεις μέσα δεν έχει διαφορά. Ο επιπλέον χρόνος που επιβαρύνεται το κράτος με την αλλαγή προσώπου, είναι αμελητέος.



Όχι. Υπάρχουν τα εξής συλλογιστικά ή πραγματολογικά λάθη σε αυτόν τον ευλογοφανή, ομολογουμένως, συλλογισμό.

(α) Το εισιτήριο είναι *για ένα άτομο*. Προφανώς, δύο ή περισσότερα άτομα δεν είναι ένα άτομο. Αυτό που περιγράφει η συγκεκριμένη λογική δεν είναι εισιτήριο για ένα άτομο αλλά ελεύθερη χρήση από x άτομα διαδοχικά επί όση ώρα προβλέπεται. Ακόμη δεν έχω ακούσει απάντηση στην απορία μου: Γιατί δεν έχει διεκδικήσει ποτέ κανείς το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιήσει το ίδιο εισιτήριο τρεις διαδοχικές ημέρες επί μισή ώρα; Γιατί είναι εύλογο και σωστό να συμπληρώνεται η μιάμιση ώρα από δύο ή περισσότερα άτομα και όχι από το ίδιο άτομο, που το χρειάζεται μόνο μισή ώρα την ημέρα;

(β) Το κόστος χρήσης (μιλάω τώρα πια ως μηχανικός) υπολογίζεται παντού με βάση μέσους όρους χρήσης. Αν μια περιοχή έχει μέση ατμοσφαιρική μόλυνση, οι δημοτικοί λαμπτήρες θα χρειάζονται καθάρισμα κάθε x μήνες, αλλιώς το φως δεν θα αρκεί. Αν αυξηθεί η μόλυνση στην περιοχή, χρειάζεται πιο συχνό καθάρισμα. Αν οι προσερχόμενοι ασθενείς στα νοσοκομεία είναι x χρειάζονται ψ γιατροί. Αν αυξηθούν οι προσερχόμενοι ασθενείς (όπως τώρα, κακιώρα), πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι γιατροί.

Μέσος όρος δεν είναι το μέγιστο. Κανένα σύστημα, ούτε βιολογικό ούτε τεχνητό, δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί διαρκώς στο μέγιστο. Αν η χρήση περάσει τον μέσο όρο, το σύστημα πέφτει έξω (δημιουργεί ελλείμματα: ύπνου, πόρων, εσόδων, κάτι). Αν τείνει στο μέγιστο, αργά ή γρήγορα κάτι (συνήθως οι τιμές ή ο τρόπος χρήσης) θα χρειαστεί αναπροσαρμογή ώστε αυτό το μέγιστο να είναι ο μέσος όρος. Αν δεν γίνει αναπροσαρμογή, το σύστημα ξεχαρβαλώνεται.

(γ) Επομένως, η εκάστοτε λελογισμένη χρήση είναι αυτή που περιγράφεται στη σύμβαση χρήσης που λέγεται εισιτήριο. Από ένα άτομο, για μιάμιση ώρα (ή 24 ώρες ή μια εβδομάδα, ό,τι προβλέπεται) για όσες διαδρομές χρειάζεται να κάνει αυτό το άτομο. Το σύστημα αντέχει τον περιστασιακό σουλατσαδόρο ή τον απομακρυσμένο επιβάτη που θα το χρησιμοποιεί επί μιάμιση ώρα, αλλά έχει σχεδιαστεί για τον άνθρωπο που το χρησιμοποιεί περιστασιακά για μια διαδρομή μισή, μια ώρα το πολύ. (Οι άνθρωποι που χρειάζονται περισσότερα και πιο πυκνά δρομολόγια έχουν καλύτερες εναλλακτικές από το απλό εισιτήριο: ημερήσια, εβδομαδιαία, μηνιαία, ετήσια κάρτα.)

Όλα αυτά είναι *άσχετα*:

(α) με τη φροντίδα που *πρέπει* να παρέχει η πολιτεία στους άπορους ή άνεργους, σε ειδικές κατηγορίες κ.λπ.
(β) με το _αντικειμενικό_ αλλά και το _υποκειμενικό_ κόστος κάθε υπηρεσίας.



bernardina said:


> Ας υποθέσουμε, λοιπόν, πως ένα εισιτήριο ακυρώνεται στον σταθμό του Ηλεκτρικού στον Πειραιά. Μέχρι να φτάσει στην Κηφισιά, ύστερα από ± 50', θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από ένα έως, μάξιμουμ, 23 άτομα, δηλαδή όσα είναι οι σταθμοί μείον το τέρμα (Κηφισιά) στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.
> Και;


Και άλλους τόσους στην επιστροφή... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2013)

Irini said:


> Ένα εισιτήριο αξίας Χ για Υ ώρες, σημαίνει ότι έχεις αγοράσει το δικαίωμα να καταλάβεις *χώρο για ένα άτομο* στα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς για αυτό το διάστημα.


Φυσικά, όσοι με γνωρίζουν προσωπικά, έχουν ήδη αντιληφθεί ότι η μαχητική υποστήριξη των απόψεών μου είναι εντελώς προσωποκίνητη και εγωιστική, με μοναδικό της στόχο να καταπνιγεί στη γέννησή της αυτή η επικίνδυνη ιδέα: «κατάληψη χώρου επί συγκεκριμένη ώρα». Πού θα βρεθούμε αν έρθει σε κάποιον η ιδέα να χρεώνει τα εισιτήρια με το κυβικό;


----------



## Irini (Aug 8, 2013)

Εάν η σύμβαση καθορίζει ότι το εισιτήριο είναι ατομικό και δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από άλλον τότε έχεις δίκιο (δε λέω πως δεν έχεις, απλά δεν ξέρω). 
Όσον αφορά τη λελογισμένη χρήση διαφωνώ. Όχι με τη λογική ότι οι υπολογισμοί έχουν γίνει βάσει αυτής αλλά με το γεγονός ότι είναι καλό επιχείρημα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Αν αφήσουμε όλα τα άλλα στην άκρη (αν, δηλαδή, αυτός ήταν ο μόνο παράγοντας), τότε κακώς υπολογίζουν έτσι ή δεν δίνουν περισσότερες επιλογές. Αλλιώς, πρέπει να καθορίσουν τι θεωρείται λελογισμένη χρήση και να ενημερώσουν. Κατ' εμέ, εδώ έχουμε περίπτωση που το κράτος είναι ο τσίπης: υπολογίζουν πως οι περισσότεροι θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν για πολύ λιγότερο από την αξία του και θα εισπράξουν τη διαφορά.

Ελπίζω να βγάζει νόημα γιατί ο Μορφέας με καλεί εδώ και ώρα. Κι έχουν σπάσει και τα γυαλιά μου οπότε βλέπω τον κόσμο κομματάκι off center.

Υ.Γ. Πήγα να βάλω "κάθισμα για ένα άτομο" αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει . Μεταξύ μας, σε πολλά λεωφορεία, δεν πα να 'σαι πετσί και κόκκαλο, ο χώρος που σου αντιστοιχεί ορίζεται βάσει σαρδέλας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2013)

Irini said:


> Αλλιώς, πρέπει να καθορίσουν τι θεωρείται λελογισμένη χρήση και να ενημερώσουν.


Ναι, καθορίζουν τι εννοούν με τον όρο λελογισμένη χρήση, δίνουν έναν αριθμό GB.



> Κατ' εμέ, εδώ έχουμε περίπτωση που το κράτος είναι ο τσίπης: υπολογίζουν πως οι περισσότεροι θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν για πολύ λιγότερο από την αξία του και θα εισπράξουν τη διαφορά.


Μα δεν πρόκειται για το αν είναι "τσίπης" ή όχι. Όταν υπολογίζεις την τιμή μιας υπηρεσίας, πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου κάποια δεδομένα. Αν ο άλλος, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα παραθυράκι, σου ανατρέψει εντελώς τα δεδομένα, δεν μπορεί να ισχύει ούτε η τιμή της υπηρεσίας που είχε από την αρχή οριστεί. Π.χ. ορίζεις ότι με 10 ευρώ το άτομο μπορεί να φάει κάποιος "όσο θέλει". Αν με κάποιο τέχνασμα πολλοί από τους πελάτες τρώνε όσο 20 άνθρωποι, τότε η τιμή των 10 ευρώ πέφτει έξω.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2013)

Εγώ είχα την άποψη παλιότερα ότι το εισιτήριο μπορείς να το δώσεις σε κάποιον άλλο αφού δεν έχει λήξει, και δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Ωστόσο, κάποια στιγμή συνειδητοποίησα ότι κάπως πρέπει να χρηματοδοτηθούν και τα ΜΜΜ, να πληρώσουν μισθούς, συντήρηση στόλου κλπ, πράγμα που δεν γίνεται με το να βρίσκει ο καθένας δικαιολογία να μην πληρώνει το εισιτήριό του. 

Όλα αυτά, όπως λέει και ο ντοκ παραπάνω, είναι άσχετα με το αν κανείς είναι άνεργος ή όχι. Τα εισιτήρια των ανέργων είναι ήδη μισά σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Ιδανικά ναι, ας ήταν δωρεάν ή ας έπαιρναν οι άνεργοι μια κάρτα απεριορίστων με πολύ μικρή συμμετοχή. Και στην περίπτωση αυτή, ωστόσο, κάποιος πρέπει να επωμιστεί το κόστος και αυτός ο κάποιος είναι το κράτος. Θέλω να πω, δεν υπάρχει «δωρεάν» γιατί και ο υπάλληλος που δουλεύει στα ΜΜΜ από κάπου πρέπει να πληρωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ξέρουμε βέβαια ότι με τους κακούς υπολογισμούς και με τις κλεψιές (ή «κλεψιές») απ' όλες τις μεριές και με όλους τους δυνατούς, δικαιολογημένους και αδικαιολόγητους, τρόπους το πιο άρρωστο κομμάτι της οικονομίας αυτή τη στιγμή πρέπει να είναι η κοινωνική ασφάλιση και πρόνοια.

Το «δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω» στην περίπτωση των εισιτηρίων βρίσκει ένα άλλο επίπεδο αντιρρησιών όταν φτάνουμε στην ασφάλιση. Εκεί το κράτος, κατά πρώτο λόγο, έχει κάνει λάθη και εγκλήματα, τα εργατικά συνδικάτα βάλανε κι αυτά τα χεράκια τους και βγάλανε τα ματάκια τους, και όποιος αδυνατεί να πληρώσει δεν μπορεί να χωθεί κάπου με το εισιτήριο που θα του αφήσει κάποιος άλλος. Εκεί, στα φάρμακα, στη φροντίδα του άρρωστου και του ανήμπορου, στις συντάξεις, εκεί είναι το όργιο.

Μα ναι, το κράτος οδηγεί συχνά τον πολίτη στην κλοπή, στο να χάνει την αξιοπρέπειά του με τον άλφα ή τον βήτα τρόπο. Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα πρέπει να αναγάγουμε την κλοπή σε επαναστατική πράξη: δεν ξέρω σύστημα που να δέχεται την κλοπή ως θεσμικό συστατικό του. Αυτή η αναξιοπρέπεια πρέπει να μας κάνει να φωνάζουμε για ένα κράτος πιο δίκαιο, πιο λογικό, πιο «μαθηματικό» — πιο αξιοπρεπές. Εγώ δεν θέλω να βλέπω τον συμπολίτη μου σαν ζητιάνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, καθορίζουν τι εννοούν με τον όρο λελογισμένη χρήση, δίνουν έναν αριθμό GB.
> 
> 
> Μα δεν πρόκειται για το αν είναι "τσίπης" ή όχι. Όταν υπολογίζεις την τιμή μιας υπηρεσίας, πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου κάποια δεδομένα. Αν ο άλλος, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα παραθυράκι, σου ανατρέψει εντελώς τα δεδομένα, δεν μπορεί να ισχύει ούτε η τιμή της υπηρεσίας που είχε από την αρχή οριστεί. Π.χ. ορίζεις ότι με 10 ευρώ το άτομο μπορεί να φάει κάποιος "όσο θέλει". Αν με κάποιο τέχνασμα πολλοί από τους πελάτες τρώνε όσο 20 άνθρωποι, τότε η τιμή των 10 ευρώ πέφτει έξω.



Υπάρχει αυτό το τέχνασμα. Λέγεται "τα βάζω στην τσάντα μου" και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το εισιτήριο.

Αν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε για τσίπηδες, αυτοί είναι οι κάτοικοι των δυο μεγάλων πόλεων, γιατί δεν θέλετε να μάθετε τι τιμές έχουν τα αστικά σε επαρχιακές πόλεις.

Όσο για οτιδήποτε έχει "απεριόριστη" χρήση, αυτό θα είναι πάντα μια ψευδαίσθηση. Τίποτα δεν έχει απεριόριστη χρήση γιατί βασίζεται σε πεπερασμένους πόρους. Γενικά, το άπειρο είναι μαθηματική έννοια, όχι πραγματική (ας μην πάμε στην κοσμολογία, όπου κι εκεί είναι συζητήσιμο αν υπάρχουν άπειρα). Η σύνδεση που έχουμε στο Ίντερνετ, φέρ' ειπείν, δεν είναι απεριόριστη. Υπάρχει πρακτικό όριο, απλά συνδέετεαι με τον μέγιστο ρυθμό λήψης κι έτσι μοιάζει άπειρο. Δηλαδή, αν πληρώνω 20 ευρώ τον μήνα για την 24άρα σύνδεσή μου, ουσιαστικά πληρώνω 20 ευρώ τα 6 TBytes δεδομένων. Η μέση χρήση βέβαια είναι πολύ μικρότερη, τουλάχιστον 1000 φορές λιγότερη. Με την ίδια λογική λοιπόν χρησιμοποιείτε το ένα χιλιοστό της σύνδεσής σας και να απαιτείτε να πληρώνετε χίλιες φορές λιγότερα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2013)

Απορία: αν βγάλω 24ωρο εισιτήριο, πάω να κάνω τις δουλειές μου το πρωί και το απόγευμα πάρει το εισιτήριο κάποιος φίλος μου και πάει να κάνει τις δουλειές του, πάλι το ίδιο είναι;
Επίσης, σχετικά με τα μέσα μεταφοράς: το λεωφορείο θα κάνει τη διαδρομή ακόμα κι αν είναι αδειανό. Ένας- δυο επιβάτες παραπάνω ή παρακάτω δεν αλλάζουν τίποτα. 
Ναι, όπως λέει ο Ελληγενής, στην επαρχία τα εισιτήρια της αστικής συγκοινωνίας είναι πανάκριβα (και μετά λέμε γιατί όλοι έχουν από δέκα ιχ). 
Τώρα, επειδή σκεφτόμουν το σύστημα του Λονδίνου και πάλι, που το ανέφερε η Άλεξ χτες. Το σύστημα αυτό έχει ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα: αφήνοντας στην άκρη τις κάρτες διαρκείας (μήνας, εβδομάδα κλπ), και κοιτάζοντας τα μεμονωμένα εισιτήρια και τις ημερήσιες κάρτες, το σύστημα της προπληρωμής σου δίνει έκπτωση σχεδόν 50% στην τιμή του κανονικού εισιτηρίου* φροντίζοντας να μην πληρώνεις ποτέ πάνω από την τιμή της ημερήσιας κάρτας αν κάνεις πολλές διαδρομές, που σημαίνει ότι συμφέρει. Έτσι όλοι οι επιβάτες πήραν κάρτες και σταμάτησε το φαινόμενο πουλάω/ δίνω την κάρτα μου σε κάποιον άλλο. 

* Φυσικά δεν μειώθηκε η τιμή των προπληρωμένων εισιτηρίων κατά 50%, απλώς διπλασιάστηκε η τιμή των απλών εισιτηρίων. Δεν είναι και τόσο χαζοί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, σχετικά με τα μέσα μεταφοράς: το λεωφορείο θα κάνει τη διαδρομή ακόμα κι αν είναι αδειανό. Ένας- δυο επιβάτες παραπάνω ή παρακάτω δεν αλλάζουν τίποτα.



Αν το κάνει ο κόσμος σύστημα αλλάζει διάφορα πράγματα. Από το πόσο κερδοφόρα είναι η γραμμή εξαρτάται η συχνότητα των δρομολογίων, η πυκνότητα των στάσεων, το μήκος της διαδρομής και η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας ή και η ίδια η ύπαρξη της γραμμής.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Θερμή παράκληση να προσέχετε την ορθογραφία της λέξης:

εισιτήριο

*εισιτήριο*, από το επίθετο *εισιτήριος* = σχετικός με την είσοδο, απαραίτητος για την είσοδο, π.χ. _εισιτήριες εξετάσεις_, αντ. *εξιτήριος*. Το –ι– από το θέμα του ρήματος _εἶμι_ (= έρχομαι) της αρχαίας, όπως π.χ. στο _Ίτε, παίδες Ελλήνων_.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά σήμερα το μυαλό έχει κολλήσει και όλη μέρα μπερδέυω η, ι, υ σε ό,τι γράφω. Αν αύριο σταματήσω να γράφω τα ρήματα με ω θα πάω στο γιατρό.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Αν το είπε κανείς συγχωρήστε με που το επαναλαμβάνω, αν όχι ακούστε μια λύση: κλιμακωτή χρέωση. 

Εγώ που παίρνω το εισιτήριο για 2 στάσεις και 10 λεπτά με κάποιον που το παίρνει για δέκα στάσεις και 60 λεπτά, καλό θα ήταν να μην έχουμε την ίδια χρέωση. Ας οριστεί κάποιο μίνιμουμ στάσεων ή λεπτών και όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι. 

Παράδειγμα: από 45 λεπτά και άνω 1,40 το εισιτήριο. 2 στάσεις ή 10 λεπτά, 30 λεπτά. 5 στάσεις ή 20 λεπτά 70 λεπτά και ούτω καθεξής. 

Η διαδρομή Εθνική Άμυνα-Σύνταγμα είναι 10 λεπτά=1,40 ευρώ. Η διαδρομή Εθνική Άμυνα-Πειραιάς είναι 12 λεπτά+25 λεπτά=27 λεπτά (δεν βάζω τις αναμονές) και το κόστος της 1,40 ευρώ. 

Δεν είναι κάπως άδικο για τον πρώτο εργαζόμενο/επιβάτη; 

Παλιά στα λεωφορεία μάς ρωτούσαν πού πάμε και μας έκοβαν το ανάλογο εισιτήριο. Στα ΚΤΕΛ ισχύει ακόμα. Στο τρένο το ίδιο. Δεν πληρώνεις το ίδιο για Θήβα και το ίδιο για Λάρισα. Στο εξωτερικό το ίδιο απ' όσο μπορώ να ξέρω. 
Νομίζω πως για μια ακόμα φορά αυτή η ισοπεδωτική/σαρωτική λογική, το "τσουβάλιασμα" όλων των επιβατών κοινώς, έφερε και την ανάλογη αντίδραση. 

Και όχι δεν παίρνω εισιτήρια από άλλους. Μια φορά μού έτυχε. Αλλά 100% έχω πάντα αγοράσει το δικό μου εισιτήριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Παράδειγμα: από 45 λεπτά και άνω 1,40 το εισιτήριο. 2 στάσεις ή 10 λεπτά, 30 λεπτά. 5 στάσεις ή 20 λεπτά 70 λεπτά και ούτω καθεξής.


Όμως πώς κοστολογείται αυτό; Οι μεταφορικές επιχειρήσεις δεν έχουν πάγια έξοδα; Αλλάζει το κόστος του υλικού αν εγώ κάνω μία ή τρεις στάσεις; Θα αυξομειώνεται η μισθοδοσία του προσωπικού αν όλοι κάνουν μια στάση λιγότερη για να περπατήσουν για την υγεία τους; Ορίστε, άλλη πρόταση για την κοστολόγηση του μοναδικού εισιτηρίου ανά διαδρομή: 1 στάση, 1,30 το εισιτήριο. 2 στάσεις, 1,32 το εισιτήριο, πέντε στάσεις, 1,40 το εισιτήριο κ.λπ.

(Παρένθεση: 1,40 είναι το εισιτήριο σήμερα αν αγοράσεις λίγα κομμάτια. Σε δεσμίδα των 10 έρχεται και ένα δωρεάν, άρα το κόστος εισιτηρίου από δεσμίδα είναι 1,27).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

Άσε που η μία και οι δύο στάσεις περπατιούνται. Δηλαδή, μέχρι να κατέβεις στο μετρό, να περπατήσεις να φτάσεις στην αποβάθρα σου και μετά να ξαναβγείς, έχεις φτάσει και με τα πόδια. Το ίδιο και στο λεωφορείο. Οι περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάρεις ΜΜΜ για μία, δύο ή και τρεις στάσεις είναι πολύ λίγες συγκριτικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Στα τρένα, στα ΚΤΕΛ και στο εξωτερικό που γίνεται, δεν έχουν πάγια έξοδα, δόκτορα; Μόνο στο ΜΕΤΡΟ έχουν; Προφανώς και έχουν προβλεφθεί όλα αυτά στην προ-κοστολόγηση, τιμολόγηση των υπηρεσιών. 

Θυμίζω αυτό που είπε και ο νίκελ πιο πάνω. Δικαιότερα τιμολόγια, δικαιότερο κράτος, πιο ευχαριστημένος και έντιμος πολίτης. 

Η κοστολόγησή σου παίρνει ως μέτρο ότι το 1,40 είναι η σωστή και δίκαιη τιμή εισιτηρίου. Είναι όμως; Επίσης, μου φαίνεται πολύ μικρή η μείωση που προτείνεις για τη 1 στάση. 10 λεπτά του ευρώ μόνο; Για μία στάση; 

Ας συμφωνήσουμε κάπου στη μέση τότε μια και μας ανατέθηκε η δουλειά... :)... 1 ευρώ για 1-5 στάσεις και 1,40 για όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Να τ' αφήσω; :twit:


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Παλ, δεν έχουν όλοι τα νιάτα και το σφρίγος σου... ;) 

Υπάρχουν ηλικιωμένοι, γονείς με μωρά, άνθρωποι όλων των ηλικιών με ψώνια ή βαριά αντικείμενα. Συν ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται να περπατήσεις. Συν ότι πεζοδρόμια δεν υπάρχουν για να περπατήσεις... Πολλοί παράγοντες μαζί που πρέπει να τους λαμβάνουμε υπόψη. 

Αν εμείς ήμασταν αθλητές μαραθωνίου δηλαδή, δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει το μετρό επειδή εμείς θα τρέχαμε τη διαδρομή Αεροδρόμιο-Περιστέρι; :lol:

Υπερβολικό το παράδειγμά μου και εν είδει καλαμπουριού, αλλά πιάνεις το νόημα... 


(επειδή θα το πεις τώρα, ναι οι ηλικιωμένοι πληρώνουν ήδη μειωμένο, οι άλλοι όμως; )


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Και να συμπληρώσω κάτι ακόμα, στο Νιουκάσλ, στο Λονδίνο (ας με διορθώσει η SBE αν κάνω λάθος) και στη Βαρκελώνη και στη Γερμανία νομίζω (ας με διορθώσει ο δόκτορας αν κάνω λάθος) πας και λες στον γκισέ στον υπάλληλο πού θέλεις να πας και σου δίνει το αντίστοιχο εισιτήριο. 

Εμείς για μια ακόμα φορά εμφανιζόμαστε πιο έξυπνοι και χρεώνουμε μία τιμή για όλα; Ό,τι πάρεις 100; 

Επαναλαμβάνω, είναι ωραίο να κρατάει το εισιτήριο 1,5 ώρα. Έχω πάει κι έχω έρθει με το ίδιο εισιτήριο πολλές φορές, άρα η τιμή του μια χαρά ήταν σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Και μια χαρά είναι όταν παίρνεις και λεωφορείο και τρόλλεϊ και ξανά μετρό και ούτω καθεξής μέσα σε 1,5 ώρα. 
Όταν όμως δεν κάνεις τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά, δεν είναι. Και φυσικά δεν μιλάω να εξυπηρετήσουμε τον περιστασιακό επιβάτη που το παίρνει μια φορά στις τόσες και κάνει 3 στάσεις και πληρώνει 1,40 και κάτι έγινε... Αλλά τον καθημερινό ή συχνό χρήστη που δεν έχει κάρτα ή δεν θέλει να βγάλει (από χαζομάρα ας πούμε) και κάνει μια διαδρομή 10 λεπτών για να πάει στο κέντρο στη δουλειά του και πληρώνει το ίδιο με αυτόν που κάνει 1,5 ώρα να πάει στη δουλειά, αλλάζοντας τρία μέσα, για παράδειγμα. 

Τέλος πάντων, κουβέντα κάνουμε επειδή σήμερα έχω χρόνο μέσα στα μαζέματα για να φύγω... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Ο υπόγειος του Λονδίνου (και όχι μόνο) έχει fare zones (έξι, για την ακρίβεια).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_fare_zones

Υπάρχει λογική. Και κάποια δαπάνη για τον έλεγχο.

Αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς η προτεραιότητα για την κατάσταση του αθηναϊκού μετρό.

Προσθήκη: Συγγνώμη, δεν είχα δει ότι απάντησε ο Άζι (με τρεις απαντήσεις!).


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Νίκελ και διαχειριστές να προτείνω κάτι παρεμπιπτόντως; Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να υπάρχει επιλογή σε ποιον θα απαντήσεις και να δέχεται και ειδοποίηση αυτός που του απαντάς, όπως γίνεται αλλού; 
Εγώ συνηθισμένος από αλλού, έγραψα τρεις απαντήσεις σε τρία διαφορετικά άτομα: 1 στον δόκτορα, 1 στην Παλ και 1 προς όλους... :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

Μα το έγραψα ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις στις οποίες κάποιος είναι αναγκασμένος να κινηθεί με ΜΜΜ. Όμως, πάρα πολύ περισσότεροι άνθρωποι μπορούν να περπατήσουν. Επομένως, αν κανείς βρίσκει δυσβάσταχτο το κόστος του εισιτηρίου για δυο στάσεις, υπάρχει η εναλλακτική του να το κόψει με τα πόδια.

Ας πω με την ευκαιρία ότι το παράδειγμα του ηλικιωμένου/μαμάς με καροτσάκι υπάρχει παντού: πρέπει να υποβάλλουμε φορολογικές δηλώσεις ηλεκτρονικά; Μα η γιαγιά στο χωριό δεν μπορεί. Μπορεί κανείς να περπατήσει δυο στάσεις με το μετρό; Μα ο παππούς δεν μπορεί. Πρέπει κανείς να παρκάρει το αυτοκίνητό του σε μέρη που δεν ενοχλεί; Ναι, αλλά η μαμά με το παιδάκι δεν μπορεί. Πρέπει κανείς να μην πετάει τα σκουπίδια του παντού; Ναι, αλλά η γιαγιά δεν μπορεί να πάει ως τον κάδο. Είναι καλό κανείς να ενημερώνεται και αλλού, όχι μόνο από τις ειδήσεις της τηλεόρασης; Ναι, αλλά ο παππούς δεν μπορεί.

Αυτή η λογική κατά τη γνώμη μου υπονοεί ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι μεγάλης ηλικίας είναι ανήμποροι τόσο σωματικά όσο και πνευματικά, πράγμα που σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν ισχύει. Από την άλλη, _*πάντα*_ υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν μπορεί να κάνει τα πράγματα όπως οι άλλοι και γι' αυτόν πρέπει να υπάρχει κοινωνική πρόνοια. Ας πούμε, οι 65+ και τα ΑμεΑ πληρώνουν μειωμένο εισιτήριο κατά 50%. Μάλιστα, όταν ένας άνθρωπος έχει βαριά αναπηρία, δικαιούται δωρεάν μετακίνηση με τα ΜΜΜ, με ειδικές κάρτες. 

Τώρα αν κάποιος «από χαζομάρα» δεν βγάζει κάρτα που του δίνει δικαίωμα να μετακινείται πιο οικονομικά ή από βαρεμάρα δεν περπατάει από το Σύνταγμα ως την Ομόνοια ε, τι να πρωτοπροβλέψει αυτό το έρημο το κράτος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2013)

Τα συστήματα χρέωσης είναι δύο: με ζώνες και με ενιαία τιμή. Στο αθηναϊκό μετρό υπάρχει (και όμως!) διζωνικό σύστημα: δεν πηγαίνεις αεροδρόμιο με 1,40, θέλεις 6 ευρώ. Επίσης, όσο ήταν μικρές οι γραμμές 2 και 3 του μετρό, στον ΗΣΑΠ (γραμμή 1) υπήρχε κι εκεί διζωνικό σύστημα (που δεν λειτουργούσε και σπουδαία, αφού όλοι έπαιρναν το εισιτήριο της μιας ζώνης και τρέχα γύρευε...), αλλά όταν άρχισαν να επεκτείνονται οι γραμμές του μετρό, κρίθηκε προφανώς ως πιο πρακτικό αντί να έχεις τρία διζωνικά συστήματα και να μπερδεύεται, εύλογα, ο κόσμος, να είναι ενιαίο το εισιτήριο.

Όταν πρωτοπήγα στο Μόναχο, πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια, είχαν ένα σύστημα πέντε ζωνών. Όταν ξαναπήγα μετά από δέκα χρόνια, το είχαν ενιαιοποιήσει. Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει πάλι σήμερα. Από τη μια, είναι πιο δίκαιο να πληρώνεις ό,τι παίρνεις (χμμμ, κάπως φιλελεύθερο ακούγεται αυτό), από την άλλη, φαίνεται ότι το μεγαλύτερο βάρος σε αυτά τα συστήματα είναι στη διοίκησή τους, άρα οι διαφορές χρήσης είναι μικρές και μπορούν όλοι να έχουν μια ίση αντιμετώπιση (αυτό, πάλι, ακούγεται σοσιαλιστικό).

Φυσικά, όταν οι αποστάσεις είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερες (αεροδρόμιο ή Σαρωνίδα, για τα αστικά λεωφορεία της Αθήνας π.χ.) μπαίνει εύλογα άλλη χρέωση.

Όταν λέει ο Νίκελ «Λονδίνο» δεν είναι το ίδιο σαν να λέμε εμείς εδώ «Λαμία»...


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Σε καταλαβαίνω και καταλαβαίνω και τα παραδείγματά σου και τη λογική που παρουσιάζεις και συμφωνώ εν μέρει. Νομίζω πως υπερβάλλεις λίγο και παρουσιάζεις περιπτώσεις που δεν έχουν απόλυτη σχέση με το θέμα μας. Αλλά καταλαβαίνω τι λες. 

Η πρόνοια όμως δεν είναι για αυτούς που μπορούν, αλλά για αυτούς που δεν μπορούν. Επομένως αν έστω και ένας δεν μπορεί, τότε ναι γι' αυτόν πρέπει να φροντίσει το κράτος... πρόνοιας... (δεν εννοώ βέβαια να επιτραπεί κάποιος να παρανομεί ή να αδιαφορεί για κανόνες στο όνομά της φυσικά!) 

Εγώ λέω ότι το κριτήριο δεν μπορεί να είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε ΕΑΥΤΟΣ μας, αλλά ο μέσος όρος. Με άλλα λόγια, *δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια*. Πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τι μπορεί να κάνει ο μέσος όρος. Και ο μέσος όρος ίσως να μην μπορεί να περπατήσει από το Σύνταγμα στην Ομόνοια μέσα στο αθηναϊκό λιοπύρι. Θα του απαγορέψουμε να πάρει το μετρό μόνο και μόνο επειδή εμείς μπορούμε να περπατήσουμε αυτή τη διαδρομή; Όχι, βέβαια! Θα το πάρει, αλλά το μόνο που λέω εγώ είναι να του το κάνουμε δικαιότερο να το πάρει για 2 στάσεις. 

Και εγώ, Παλ, ίσως και εσύ καμιά φορά μπορεί να βρεθούμε στη θέση να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τα πόδια τη διαδρομή που λες. Πρέπει να πληρώνουμε υπερκοστολογημένη αυτή τη στιγμιαία αδυναμία μας; 

Αυτό είναι το μόνο που λέω. :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

Ο μέσος όρος είναι φανταστική έννοια. Το να συζητάμε για «μέσο όρο» είναι, κτγμ, το ίδιο με το να μιλάμε δίνοντας παραδείγματα για τον εαυτό μας. Πράγμα που, να σημειώσω, δεν έκανα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Αν είχα δώσει παράδειγμα τον εαυτό μου, θα έλεγα ότι «ναι, εμένα μου φαίνεται ακριβό το εισιτήριο των ΜΜΜ, και γι' αυτό κινούμαι κυρίως με το ποδήλατο ή με τα πόδια ακόμα κι αν χρειαστεί να περπατήσω μία ώρα». 

Με αφορμή επίσης το περιστατικό που περιγράφει η Αλεξάνδρα πιο πάνω και το κείμενο για το «δεν πληρώνω» στα λεωφορεία επειδή είναι ακριβό το εισιτήριο, ήθελα να γράψω από προχτές ότι η κοινωνική ανυπακοή που εκδηλώθηκε με την άρνηση της Ρόζα Παρκς να δώσει τη θέση της (στο μέρος του λεωφορείου που ήταν ειδικά για μαύρους) σε ένα λευκό επιβάτη, δεν είχε ως αίτημα «δωρεάν μετακίνηση στα ΜΜΜ για τους μαύρους». Είχε όμως ως πρακτική και καθημερινή στάση «τρίψτε το στη μούρη σας το λεωφορείο, αν δεν καταργήσετε το ρατσιστικό διαχωρισμό τα λεφτά μας δεν τα ξαναβλέπετε». Οι άνθρωποι μετακινούνταν με τα πόδια, με ποδήλατο, με μουλάρια, ή με άλλους τρόπους.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

OK, Palavra... 

Σχεδόν πάντα όμως όταν λέμε κάτι παίρνουμε ως άξονα τον εαυτό μας και είναι δύσκολο να μην το κάνουμε τις περισσότερες φορές. 

Το να λες να το κόβουν με τα πόδια αν δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν το εισιτήριο είναι σαν να λες στον 60άρη κύριο με πρόβλημα στη μέση ή στην κυρία με τα τρόφιμα από την αγορά ή ακόμα και στον 20άρη με χονδροπάθεια στα γόνατα το εξής: "Αφού εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω, γιατί όχι κι εσείς;" Έστω και αν το κάνεις υποσυνείδητα ή νομίζεις πως δεν το κάνεις φανερά. 

Γενικό σχόλιο: Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι κουβαλάει ο άλλος μέσα του ή έξω του. Κανείς δεν ξέρει τους λόγους για τους οποίους κάνει ή δεν κάνει αυτό που εμείς θεωρούμε αυτονόητο. Κι εγώ (συγγνώμη για την προσωπική αντωνυμία αλλά εδώ ταιριάζει) πάντα έχω αυτό στο μυαλό μου προτού προβώ σε εύκολες κρίσεις και γενικεύσεις ή αφορισμούς.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

Αζιμούθιε, άλλο «δεν μπορώ» να πληρώσω το εισιτήριο, άλλο «δεν θέλω». Είπα παραπάνω σε όλους τους τόνους πως αν κάποιος έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα πρέπει να φροντίσει το κράτος να τον βοηθήσει, όπως κάνει ήδη εξάλλου σε κάποιο βαθμό. 

Το «δεν θέλω» να πληρώσω το εισιτήριο είναι εντελώς άλλο θέμα. Γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να μην θέλει να πληρώσει εισιτήριο, ο υπάλληλος του μετρό όμως θέλει να πάρει μισθό. Πώς θα γίνει, δηλαδή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Αν το είπε κανείς συγχωρήστε με που το επαναλαμβάνω, αν όχι ακούστε μια λύση: κλιμακωτή χρέωση.
> 
> Εγώ που παίρνω το εισιτήριο για 2 στάσεις και 10 λεπτά με κάποιον που το παίρνει για δέκα στάσεις και 60 λεπτά, καλό θα ήταν να μην έχουμε την ίδια χρέωση. Ας οριστεί κάποιο μίνιμουμ στάσεων ή λεπτών και όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι.
> 
> Παράδειγμα: από 45 λεπτά και άνω 1,40 το εισιτήριο. 2 στάσεις ή 10 λεπτά, 30 λεπτά. 5 στάσεις ή 20 λεπτά 70 λεπτά και ούτω καθεξής.



Άζι, το σύστημα με την κλιμακωτή χρέωση με βάση την απόσταση είναι λογικό αν έχεις ελεγκτές στο όχημα, αλλιώς κανείς δεν εγγυάται ότι αντί για τζαμπατζήδες δεν θα έχουμε το φαινόμενο του να κόβουν όλοι το μικρότερο εισιτήριο.

Γι' αυτό και σε οποιοδήποτε σύστημα ο έλεγχος είναι μη εφικτός, η χρέωση είναι ανισομερής. Π.χ. για το εθνικό δίκτυο πληρώνουν όλοι, αλλά προφανώς δεν το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι εξίσου. Για τα σχολεία πληρώνουν όλοι, αλλά δεν έχουν όλοι παιδιά. Για την υγεία πληρώνουν όλοι, αλλά άλλοι τυχαίνει να χρειαστούν τις υπηρεσίες της συχνότερα κι άλλοι ποτέ. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις συντάξεις, την ασφάλεια αυτοκινήτου και περιουσίας και γενικά οτιδήποτε δεν είναι εφικτό να ελεγχθεί κατά περίπτωση ώστε η ανταπόδοση να είναι δίκαια και ισόποση.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η δικαιότερη χρέωση σε ΜΜΜ δεν είναι ούτε ανά στάση ούτε ανά μονάδα χρόνου, αλλά κατά απόσταση.

Και κάτι άλλο... μιας και αναφέρεις το εξωτερικό, οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων είναι κατά κανόνα μεγαλύτερες.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Δεν το έθεσα σωστά, Παλ, έχεις δίκιο. Δεν εννοούσα "δεν θέλω" να πληρώσω εισιτήριο γιατί είμαι τζαμπατζής, αλλά "θεωρώ" ότι είναι άδικο να το πληρώσω ολόκληρο για μία και δύο στάσεις. Αλλά και αυτό για άλλη κουβέντα είναι. Οπότε, κράτα το "δεν μπορώ". :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Το είπαν κι άλλοι: το σύστημα για να αποδώσει πρέπει να είναι απλό και να μην χρειάζεται πιο πολλά έξοδα για να συντηρηθεί απ'ό,τι τα έσοδα. Μ'άλλα λόγια, το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να επιτύχουμε 100% συμμόρφωση με τους κανονισμούς, αλλά να έχουμε κέρδος. Να μη χρειάζεται να πληρώνουμε για συστήματα ελεγχου και ελεγκτές και πρόστιμα κλπ. 
Μια που αναφερθήκαμε κάμποσο στο Λονδινο, εγώ έχω δει σταδιακά βελτίωση στο σύστημα με τη μείωση των κινήτρων για παραβατικότητα. Έγινε με τα χρόνια φτηνότερο να έχει ο καθένας μια προπληρωμένη κάρτα που της προσθέτει συνέχεια χρήματα και που δεν έχει λόγο να την μεταβιβάσει (αν και εγώ έχω δύο και τη μία την χρησιμοποιεί πάντα ο εκάστοτε τουρίστας- επισκέπτης στην οικία SBE).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2013)

Ακριβώς αυτό που έλεγα. Η προπληρωμένη κάρτα από την οποία αφαιρείται η εκάστοτε αξία της διαδρομής είναι η λύση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Μόνο αν συμφέρει οικονομικά. 
Όπως είπα πιο πάνω, στο Λονδίνο η κάρτα είναι πολύ φτηνότερη από το κόστος των εισιτηρίων. Για παράδειγμα στην αρχή ήταν δύο λίρες το εισιτήριο του λεωφορείου και μία λίρα με την κάρτα. Παρόμοιες είναι οι εκπτώσεις σε όλα τα εισιτήρια. 
Επίσης, η προπληρωμένη κάρτα δεν είναι φτηνότερη από την εβδομαδιαία ή μηνιαία, έτσι όσοι κάνουν ταχτικά μια διαδρομή, εργαζόμενοι, π.χ., έχουν κίνητρο να πάρουν κάρτα διαρκείας. Αλλά αυτοί θα την έπαιρναν την κάρτα διαρκείας ούτως ή άλλως. Απλά με το σύστημα αυτό έχουν κίνητρο να αγοράσουν την προπληρωμένη κάρτα όσοι ταξιδεύουν περιστασιακά. Και η εταιρία συγκοινωνίας εισπράττει προκαταβολικά. 
Βεβαίως, όπως είπα και πιο πριν, η κάρτα αυτή μπορεί να μεταβιβαστεί και να την πάρει το πρωί ένας και το βράδυ άλλος (και να έχουν την έκπτωση της ημερήσιας κάρτας). Δηλαδή όπως παλιότερα μπορούσες να δώσεις σε κάποιον άλλο την ημερήσια κάρτα σου, έτσι και τώρα. Αλλά οι πιθανότητες είναι λίγες γιατί δεν είναι πολλοί αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες κάρτες- οι πιο πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν τις διαρκείας.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

Να βάλω κι εδώ τους όρους του ΟΑΣΑ:

Τονίζεται ότι το εισιτήριο εφόσον έχει επικυρωθεί είναι αυστηρά προσωπικό. Η μεταβίβαση επί πληρωμή ή δωρεάν ενός επικυρωμένου ενιαίου εισιτηρίου από τον έναν επιβάτη στον άλλον, ή η χρήση ενός ήδη επικυρωμένου εισιτηρίου από άλλον επιβάτη είναι παράνομη και αντίκειται στους Γενικούς Όρους Μεταφοράς, καθότι το μεταβιβαζόμενο εισιτήριο δεν αποτελεί πλέον έγκυρο τίτλο μεταφοράς. ​http://www.oasa.gr/content.php?id=komgen

Η απαγόρευση επαναλαμβάνεται σε διάφορα σημεία στον ιστότοπό τους.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2013)

Παλ, είναι γνωστό πως η μεταβίβαση ακυρωμένου εισιτηρίου θεωρείται παράνομη αλλά συνεχίζω να ρωτώ (βλ. # 77) την άποψη των συμμετεχόντων στη συζήτηση (και δεν έχει αναφερθεί σε αυτό κανείς) κατά πόσον είναι λογικό να συνιστά έγκλημα του ΠΚ (δλδ ποινικό αδίκημα) όπως θέλει να το εμφανίζει ο Οργανισμός.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

Κοίτα, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερα να πληρώνει ο καθένας το δικό του εισιτήριο. Από 'κει και πέρα, είναι κτγμ σαχλαμάρα να ποινικοποιείς την πράξη. Και καθαρά οικονομικά να το δεις μόνο, το κράτος επιβαρύνεται με την κίνηση της διαδικασίας και επωμίζεται ένα πολύ μεγάλο κόστος. 

That said, νομίζω ότι το κίνημα «δεν πληρώνω» είναι άλλη μια απόδειξη του ότι στην Ελλάδα ο πολίτης θεωρεί σε γενικές γραμμές τον εαυτό του αντίπαλο του κράτους. Δεν θεωρεί ότι τα χρήματα που θα δώσει θα επιστρέψουν σε αυτόν και πιστεύει ότι είναι καλύτερα να τα κρατήσει ο ίδιος. Από την άλλη, κατηγορεί το κράτος ότι δεν του παρέχει σωστές υπηρεσίες, ενώ παράλληλα προσπαθεί με χίλιους δυο τρόπους να γίνει μέρος του κράτους που ο ίδιος κατηγορεί, να επωφεληθεί δηλαδή με κάποιο τρόπο το σύστημα. Αυτό κτγμ αποτελεί σαφή, αν και έμμεση, αναγνώριση του ότι να ανήκεις στον κρατικό μηχανισμό σε οποιαδήποτε βαθμίδα και με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ισούται με το να είσαι μέρος των προνομιούχων του συστήματος, οι οποίοι επωφελούνται από τα χρήματα του δημοσίου (έστω και με τη μορφή της μονιμότητας στην εργασία ή της ανάληψης έργων με «πελάτη» το κράτος) και δεν τα επιστρέφουν στον πολίτη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κοίτα, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερα να πληρώνει ο καθένας το δικό του εισιτήριο. Από 'κει και πέρα, είναι κτγμ σαχλαμάρα να ποινικοποιείς την πράξη. Και καθαρά οικονομικά να το δεις μόνο, το κράτος επιβαρύνεται με την κίνηση της διαδικασίας και επωμίζεται ένα πολύ μεγάλο κόστος.


Ακριβώς, αφού υπάρχει διοικητική αντιμετώπιση με πρόστιμο (και μάλιστα 60πλάσιο), πώς αιτιολογείται η ποινικοποίηση; Πέρα από αψυχολόγητη κίνηση απ' τη μεριά του κράτους, είναι απόδειξη ότι ΚΑΙ το κράτος βλέπει τον πολίτη ως εχθρό. Άλλωστε κώδικας όταν αυτός που εισπράτει είναι το κράτος υπάρχει — ενώ όταν είναι να εισπράξει πολίτης απ' το κράτος, άσ' τα βράσ' τα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Υπόθεση: η ποινικοποίηση του αδικήματος μήπως είχε σκοπό να τρομάξει αυτούς που συστηματικά πουλάνε τα εισητήρια σε άλλους; Και τελικά καταλήξαμε στην υπερβολή;
Δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνό είναι το φαινόμενο, αλλά παλιά στο Λονδίνο υπήρχαν διάφοροι που καθόντουσαν έξω από τους σταθμούς με κακόμοιρο ύφος και παρακαλάγανε να τους δώσουνε τις ημερήσιες κάρτες αυτοί που έβγαιναν. Μετά πήγαιναν στην είσοδο με ένα μάτσο κάρτες και τις πουλάγανε σε αυτούς που έμπαιναν στο σταθμό.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2013)

Ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει για μεταπώληση ακυρωμένου εισιτηρίου στην Ελλάδα. Το μοναδικό φαινόμενο που έχω υπόψη μου είναι το να δώσει κάποιος (ή να αφήσει σε εμφανές σημείο) το δικό του ακυρωμένο εισιτήριο που δεν το χρειάζεται πλέον. Άλλωστε η απειλή για ποινικοποίηση («απειλή» διότι οι ισχυρισμοί τού ΟΑΣΑ μπάζουν νομικώς από παντού) απευθυνόταν κυρίως στον αποδέκτη του χρησιμοποιημένου εισιτηρίου, καθότι αυτός ήταν εκείνος που θα μετακινείτο με ανέγκυρο τρόπο. Κανείς απ' όσο ξέρω στην Ελλάδα δεν μίλησε ποτέ για μεταπώληση· όλη η βαβούρα ξεκίνησε με το να πηγαίνει ένα εισιτήριο από χέρι σε χέρι μέχρι να λήξει ο χρόνος του, ιδέα που εξαγρίωσε το κράτος κι εκείνο έκανε το μόνο που ξέρει: ποινικοποίηση για ψύλλου μετακίνηση.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Εφόσον ζητάς γνώμη θα πω... Μια ακόμα υπερβολή του κράτους... Σιγά μη μας πάνε και φυλακή για το εισιτήριο! Έλεος!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Παλ, είναι γνωστό πως η μεταβίβαση ακυρωμένου εισιτηρίου θεωρείται παράνομη αλλά συνεχίζω να ρωτώ (βλ. # 77) την άποψη των συμμετεχόντων στη συζήτηση (και δεν έχει αναφερθεί σε αυτό κανείς) κατά πόσον είναι λογικό να συνιστά έγκλημα του ΠΚ (δλδ ποινικό αδίκημα) όπως θέλει να το εμφανίζει ο Οργανισμός.



Όπως το βλέπω εγώ είναι δύο παραβάσεις. Είναι η μετακίνηση χωρίς αγορά εισιτηρίου, από τον δεύτερο, ουσιαστικά δηλαδή πρόκειται για λαθρεπιβάτη, και η παραχώρηση του εισιτηρίου από τον πρώτο.

Για λαθρεπιβίβαση δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο νόμος, η παραχώρηση όμως δεν στέκει να είναι ποινικό αδίκημα. Για την ακρίβεια, ούτε η πώληση στέκει να είναι ποινικό αδίκημα κι εδώ θα επικαλεστώ την πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕ να ρίξει άκυρο στις συμφωνίες EULA που αφορούν λογισμικό.

Το EULA (End-User Licence Agreement) είναι κάτι σαν ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό που υπογράφεις με την εταιρεία που σου πουλάει ή σου παρέχει δωρεάν το λογισμικό και είναι εκείνο το κείμενο που βγαίνει πριν εγκαταστήσουμε ένα πρόγραμμα ή πριν γραφτούμε σε ένα μεγάλο site, όπως π.χ. το Facebook, και μας ζητάει στο τέλος να τικάρουμε το κουτάκι ότι διαβάσαμε το κείμενο. Όσον αφορά το αγορασμένο λογισμικό, όλα τα EULAs τονίζουν κατηγορηματικά ότι απαγορεύεται η μεταπώληση της άδειας χρήσης. Ωστόσο, το Δικαστήριο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης έκρινε, πέρσι, ότι όλες οι συμφωνίες του κατασκευαστή μετά την πώληση είναι άκυρες, δεν έχουν νομικό έρεισμα και μετά την πώληση ο κατασκευαστής χάνει κάθε δικαίωμα να αξιώνει έλεγχο πάνω στο προϊόν του. Αυτή η υπόθεση ξεκίνησε από την πρόσφατη τάση των εταιρειών να μην πουλάνε φυσικές κόπιες του λογισμικού τους και να απαιτούν online ενεργοποίηση, ώστε να είναι σίγουροι ότι το προϊόν δεν θα μεταβιβαστεί ποτέ.

Οπότε, με την βούλα του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου, η μεταβίβαση αγορασμένου προϊόντος, ακόμα και η μεταπώλησή του, αποτελούν δικαίωμα του καταναλωτή και κάθε εταιρικό συμφωνητικό που προσπαθεί να το ποινικοποιήσει θεωρείται εκ προοιμίου άκυρο. Η απόφαση βέβαια αφορούσε συγκεκριμένα ψηφιακές κόπιες λογισμικού, αλλά μπορώ πολύ εύκολα να το δω να επεκτείνεται σε κάθε αγορασμένο προϊόν, εκτός κι αν ο νόμος απαγορεύει την δραστηριότητα αυτήν καθεαυτήν (και δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν μαγαζιά μεταχειρισμένων, μάλλον δεν την απαγορεύει).

Βέβαια, η πώληση χωρίς άδεια και απόδοση φόρων, για το κράτος θα είναι πάντα παράνομη συναλλαγή, αλλά η απλή μεταβίβαση αγορασμένου δικαιώματος δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να είναι παράνομη, όσο κι αν διαφωνώ με την όλη ιστορία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.topontiki.gr/article/570...aumatias-sto-kefali-epeidi-den-eixe-eisitirio

Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13793.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Στο ΗΒ αν είσαι άνεργος ή υποαπασχολούμενος ή έχεις μόλις ξεκινήσει δουλειά και δεν έχεις πληρωθεί ακόμα μπορείς μέσω του ταμείου ανεργίας να λάβεις δωρεάν κάποια εισιτήρια για μετακινήσεις ΕΦΟΣΟΝ οι μετακινήσεις είναι σχετικές με την εύρεση εργασίας. Δηλαδή από-προς συνεντεύξεις, από- προς άμισθες θέσεις πρακτικής εξάσκησης, από-προς τον τόπο εργασίας σου μέχρι να πάρεις τον πρώτο μισθό.



Το οποίο, αν και περισσότερο πολύπλοκο, είναι και το πιο ορθολογικό σχήμα κι όχι "δώστε αβέρτα κάρτες δωρεάν μετακίνησης στους ανέργους".

Γι' αυτούς που κάνουν πολιτική πάνω σε θανάτους δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει τίποτα. Όπως λέει και η SBE, αυτά ακριβώς περιμένουν. Δεν είναι καθόλου υπερβολή να πει κανείς ότι χαίρονται όταν συμβαίνουν τέτοια περιστατικά, ώστε να επιδοθούν στα "φιλήσυχα" σπόρ τους (λόγια και έργα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2013)

Ο άνεργος, ο άπορος, δεν παύουν να είναι ενεργοί άνθρωποι και πολίτες που χρειάζεται να μπορούν να μετακινηθούν στην πόλη και για άλλους λόγους. Δεν συμφωνώ, λοιπόν, με το να δικαιούνται έκπτωση μόνο για στοχευμένη (και μάλιστα επαγγελματική) χρήση. Στα μάτια μου, αυτή η πίεση «να βρουν δουλειά» είναι υπερβολική, ιδιαίτερα σε ένα περιβάλλον θηριώδους ανεργίας όπως το δικό μας και όχι δομικής ανεργίας όπως σε μια λειτουργική οικονομία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2013)

Το ότι είναι ενεργοί άνθρωποι τι σημαίνει; Δεν μπορούν δηλαδή να κάνουν πράγματα χωρίς δωρεάν μετακίνηση; Εξάλλου η κρίση και η ανεργία ισχύουν κι απ' την άλλην πλευρά. Δηλαδή την δωρεάν μετακίνηση των ανέργων θα κληθούν να την πληρώσουν οι μη άνεργοι. Και όχι, δεν θεωρώ σωστό να πληρώσει ο εργαζόμενος για να μπορεί να μετακινείται ο άνεργος για την διασκέδασή του. Δεν λέω να μην διασκεδάσει, να μην πάει μια βόλτα, να μην, να μην, να μην, αλλά μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα αυτά χωρίς να επιβαρύνει τους άλλους, που δεν την περνάνε ακριβώς ζωή και κότα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2013)

ΟΚ, διαφωνούμε ριζικά σε αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2013)

Αν είσαι υπέρ του να δουλεύει ο Α για να παρέχεται δωρεάν διασκέδαση στον Β, φυσικά και είμαστε αντίθετοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2013)

Χέλλε, αυτό το σχόλιο είναι πολύ κατώτερο από τις δυνατότητές σου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το οποίο, αν και περισσότερο πολύπλοκο, είναι και το πιο ορθολογικό σχήμα κι όχι "δώστε αβέρτα κάρτες δωρεάν μετακίνησης στους ανέργους".


Γι'αυτό το ανέφερα. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκο, κι αν θυμάμαι καλά ισχύει μόνο αν έχεις κλείσει εξάμηνο ανεργίας, είναι σχετικά απλό, συμπληρώνεις μια αίτηση και η έγκριση δίνεται αμέσως και παίρνεις και τα λεφτά ή τα εισιτήρια αμέσως.
Ο άνεργος και ο άπορος που χρειάζεται να μετακινηθεί, δόχτορα, μπορεί να μετακινηθεί μετρημένα. Το μεγαλύτερο έξοδο μετακίνησης είναι η τακτική έξοδος που οφείλεται στη δουλειά, όχι η επίσκεψη στη θεία Αφροξυλάνθη μια φορά το μήνα. 
Όσο για το άλλο που λες, Έλλη, δεν ξέρω ποιοί επωφελούνται από τη δημιουργία τέτοιου κλίματος (που δεν ξέρω καν πως να το χαρακτηρίσω) αλλά σίγουρα δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν μας οδηγεί σε τίποτα καλύτερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ο άνεργος και ο άπορος που χρειάζεται να μετακινηθεί, δόχτορα, μπορεί να μετακινηθεί μετρημένα. Το μεγαλύτερο έξοδο μετακίνησης είναι η τακτική έξοδος που οφείλεται στη δουλειά, όχι η επίσκεψη στη θεία Αφροξυλάνθη μια φορά το μήνα.


Οπότε δεν προκαλεί έτσι κι αλλιώς ιδιαίτερη επιβάρυνση στο σύστημα, σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2013)

Αν έχει δωρεάν μετακίνηση μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί το σύστημα. Κάτι τέτοιο χαλαρά θα μπορούσε να κοστίζει 300 εκατομμύρια τον χρόνο (με δεδομένο τον αριθμό ανέργων και υποαπασχολούμενων).



drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, αυτό το σχόλιο είναι πολύ κατώτερο από τις δυνατότητές σου.



Ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε αν εννοείς κάτι διαφορετικό απ' αυτό που κατάλαβα. Και σημειωτέον ότι εγώ θα μπορούσα να επωφεληθώ από το σύστημα που προτείνεις, μάλλον σε αντίθεση με σένα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2013)

Ελληγενή, η κοινωνία πρέπει να μπορεί να προστατεύει τα αδύναμα μέλη της. Και ναι, ο άνεργος έχει κι αυτός δικαίωμα να βγει έξω και να μετακινηθεί δωρεάν και να φάει δωρεάν και να διασκεδάσει δωρεάν και και. Το ότι δεν έχεις δουλειά δεν σημαίνει ότι οι ανάγκες σου να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος δεν υπάρχουν, ειδάλλως δεν θα υπήρχαν ήδη παροχές και στον πολιτιστικό τομέα αλλά και σε άλλες, δευτερεύουσες, ανάγκες. Χρειάζεται αληθινή αλληλεγγύη, ιδίως σε αυτές τις συνθήκες άγριας κρίσης που ζούμε τώρα.

Από την άλλη, εμένα με ανησυχεί ότι με την λύσσα που έχει ξεσπάσει στα σόσιαλ μίντια αυτές τις μέρες για αυτό το τραγικό περιστατικό, θα δούμε να λιντσάρεται κανένας ελεγκτής ή οδηγός λεωφορείου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ... ο άνεργος έχει *κι αυτός* δικαίωμα να βγει έξω και να μετακινηθεί δωρεάν και να φάει δωρεάν και να διασκεδάσει δωρεάν και και...


(τα έντονα δικά μου)
Δηλαδή όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα σε δωρεάν σίτηση, δωρεάν μετακινήσεις κλπ. Και ποιός θα πληρώνει για να είναι όλα αυτά δωρεάν;

Ο λόγος που έχει δωρεάν πρόσβαση στα πολιτιστικά για άνεργους είναι γιατί θεωρείται ότι όταν έχεις οικονομικό πρόβλημα τα πολιτιστικά δεν είναι προτεραιότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

Πώς λέγεται το λογικό σφάλμα όπου για να καταρρίψουμε το επιχείρημα του άλλου το επεκτείνουμε σε τομείς όπου δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε; Ποιος έφυγε (πολιτικά, εννοώ) από το «Ο άνεργος» και έφτασε στο «Όλοι»; Ε, αυτός θα τα πληρώσει.

Για τους άνεργους και όλα τα μέλη της κοινωνίας που ζορίζονται, υπάρχει στις ευρωπαϊκές κοινωνίες ο θεσμός του κοινωνικού κράτους που χρηματοδοτείται από τους φόρους των πολιτών.



SBE said:


> Ο λόγος που έχει δωρεάν πρόσβαση στα πολιτιστικά για άνεργους είναι γιατί θεωρείται ότι όταν έχεις οικονομικό πρόβλημα τα πολιτιστικά δεν είναι προτεραιότητα.


Εδώ φτάνουμε σε απίστευτα ύψη λογικής ντρίμπλας. Ναι στη χρηματοδότηση των μη θεωρούμενων ως προτεραιοτήτων, όχι στα απαραίτητα επειδή κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει κατάχρηση.

Ξανασκεφτείτε το λίγο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2013)

Δόχτορα, νομίζω ότι εσύ κάνεις την λογική ντρίμπλα. 
Οι άνεργοι παίρνουν επιδότηση από το ταμείο ανεργίας για να καλύψουν τις στοιχειώδεις ανάγκες διαβίωσης- στέγη, τροφή, μετακινήσεις, ένδυση κλπ. 
Τα έξτρα όπως οι εκπτώσεις στα πολιτιστικά είναι για να τους βοηθήσουν να προσθέσουν στα απαραίτητα και μερικά μη-απαραίτητα που βελτιώνουν τη ζωή. Δεν είναι για να καλύψουν τις στοιχειώδεις ανάγκες. 
Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά μας είναι το τι θεωρούμε ότι καλύπτει το επίδομα ανεργίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά μας είναι το τι θεωρούμε ότι καλύπτει το επίδομα ανεργίας.


Συμφωνώ. Αναρωτιέμαι μόνο αν γνωρίζεις ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει μειωθεί και το ύψος του επιδόματος ανεργίας και η διάρκειά του.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συμφωνώ. Αναρωτιέμαι μόνο αν γνωρίζεις ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει μειωθεί και το ύψος του επιδόματος ανεργίας και η διάρκειά του.



Το ότι το σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο είναι γνωστό. Μπορούμε να το βελτιώσουμε. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Και δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι βελτίωση ο τεμαχισμός των παροχών. 

Αν δοθεί στους άνεργους επιδότηση για δωρεάν σίτιση, δωρεάν ένδυση, δωρεάν μετακινήσεις, δωρεάν στέγαση, τότε θα περίμενα να καταργηθεί το επίδομα ανεργίας. Όμως το σύστημα που εφαρμόζεται στις πιο πολλές χώρες αφήνει στον άνεργο την ελευθερία να αποφασίσει ποιές είναι οι προτεραιότητές του και πώς θέλει να ξοδέψει το επίδομα ανεργίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το ότι το σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο είναι γνωστό. Μπορούμε να το βελτιώσουμε.


Ας μείνουμε σε αυτό, που συμφωνούμε, και ας αναζητήσουμε (που επίσης συμφωνώ) τους βέλτιστους τρόπους, ναι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά μας είναι το τι θεωρούμε ότι καλύπτει το επίδομα ανεργίας.


Στην Ελλάδα δεν παίρνουν επίδομα όλοι οι άνεργοι: http://www.avgi.gr/article/692866/g...nergon-se-epoxi-mazikis-anergias-kai-ftoxeias.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, η κοινωνία πρέπει να μπορεί να προστατεύει τα αδύναμα μέλη της. Και ναι, ο άνεργος έχει κι αυτός δικαίωμα να βγει έξω και να μετακινηθεί δωρεάν και να φάει δωρεάν και να διασκεδάσει δωρεάν και και. Το ότι δεν έχεις δουλειά δεν σημαίνει ότι οι ανάγκες σου να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος δεν υπάρχουν, ειδάλλως δεν θα υπήρχαν ήδη παροχές και στον πολιτιστικό τομέα αλλά και σε άλλες, δευτερεύουσες, ανάγκες. Χρειάζεται αληθινή αλληλεγγύη, ιδίως σε αυτές τις συνθήκες άγριας κρίσης που ζούμε τώρα.



Δικαίωμα έχει, αλλά αφενός λεφτά για να καλύψουν όλες τις δευτερεύουσες ανάγκες δεν υπάρχουν και είναι ανήθικο να επιβαρύνεις γι' αυτές άτομα που ήδη ζορίζονται να καλύψουν τις δικές τους, αφετέρου μπορεί να καλύψει όλες αυτές τις ανάγκες χωρίς να επιβαρύνει οικονομικά την κοινωνία.

Καταλήγουμε στο να έχει δικαίωμα ο άνεργος κι ο εργαζόμενος όχι, αφού τρέχοντας να καλύψει όλες τις ανάγκες του και τις ανάγκες των ανέργων, δεν του μένει χρόνος ούτε διάθεση για την δική του διασκέδαση κι αξιοπρέπεια σαν άνθρωπο.

Εξάλλου, το να καλύπτονται και οι πρώτες και οι δεύτερες ανάγκες του ανέργου αποτελεί αντικίνητρο στην προσπάθεια να βρει δουλειά, αρέσει ή όχι αυτό το σκεπτικό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Καταλήγουμε στο να έχει δικαίωμα ο άνεργος κι ο εργαζόμενος όχι, αφού τρέχοντας να καλύψει όλες τις ανάγκες του και τις ανάγκες των ανέργων, δεν του μένει χρόνος ούτε διάθεση για την δική του διασκέδαση κι αξιοπρέπεια σαν άνθρωπο.


Κοίτα, με κάθε καλή διάθεση: αν είναι να μιλάμε με λογικά άλματα για να κερδίσει ο ένας από τους δύο τη συζήτηση, δεν έχει νόημα, να μην την κάνουμε. 

Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι είμαι κατά των μαξιμαλισμών σε τέτοια θέματα. Ωστόσο, αφού τα έχουν καταφέρει κι άλλοι, οι Σκανδιναβοί ας πούμε, δεν μπορεί, μπορούμε κι εμείς με κάποιο τρόπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κοίτα, με κάθε καλή διάθεση: αν είναι να μιλάμε με λογικά άλματα για να κερδίσει ο ένας από τους δύο τη συζήτηση, δεν έχει νόημα, να μην την κάνουμε.
> 
> Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι είμαι κατά των μαξιμαλισμών σε τέτοια θέματα. Ωστόσο, αφού τα έχουν καταφέρει κι άλλοι, οι Σκανδιναβοί ας πούμε, δεν μπορεί, μπορούμε κι εμείς με κάποιο τρόπο.



Δεν είναι καθόλου λογικό άλμα, είναι φυσική απόρροια. Κι εγώ είμαι κατά των λογικών αλμάτων, αλλά όπως ξέρεις είμαι και υπέρ των μαθηματικών. Για να προκύψει δωρεάν παροχή σε κάποιον, κάποιος άλλος πρέπει να δουλέψει παραπάνω*. Δεν υπάρχουν δωρεάν παροχές που έρχονται απ' τα ουράνια. Αυτός που πρέπει να δουλέψει παραπάνω, καταλήγει να έχει λιγότερο διαθέσιμο χρόνο (η παροχή απαιτεί λεφτά, τα λεφτά απαιτούν εργασία, η εργασία απαιτεί χρόνο και ενέργεια). Κι αυτό δεν είναι απλά θεωρητικό, εκτός κι αν εσύ δεν ξέρεις άτομα που δουλεύουν 12-15 ώρες την ημέρα. Αυτό με την Σκανδιναβία είναι γενικότητα. Τι έχουν καταφέρει, ποιοι από τους Σκανδιναβούς, σε ποιον βαθμό και πώς. Χωρίς βέβαια να ξεχνάμε την βασική παράμετρο: έχουν λεφτά, εμείς όχι.

Ούτως ή άλλως, ξεχνάς -θέλω να πιστεύω- το βασικό, που είπα ήδη δυο φορές: ότι ναι, η διασκέδαση μπορεί να μην είναι θέμα επιβίωσης, αλλά είναι βασική ανάγκη του ανθρώπου. Ωστόσο καθόλου δεν συνεπάγεται ότι η διασκέδαση έχει κόστος. Μπορείς να διασκεδάσεις χωρίς να ξοδέψεις δεκάρα. Κι όχι μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι σου.


* φυσικά, αν με την δουλειά που έκανε ως τώρα είχε ήδη πλεόνασμα, δεν θα χρειαστεί να δουλέψει παραπάνω. Αλλά αν ξέρεις τέτοιον κόσμο στην Ελλάδα του 2013, μάλλον θα 'σαι τυχερή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

Helle και Palavra, αν έχετε την καλοσύνη, κάντε μια σύνοψη των απόψεών σας για το κύριο θέμα και κλείστε το πινγκ πονγκ σας. Αυτή η παρτίδα κράτησε πολύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2013)

Για το κύριο θέμα δεν είπα τίποτα. Δεν μ' αρέσει να φιλολογώ πάνω σε νεκρούς. Αν κάτι πρέπει να πάρουμε απ' αυτήν την ιστορία είναι να διατηρούμε την ψυχραιμία μας, να επεμβαίνουμε χωρίς καυγάδες και τσαμπουκάδες, όπου βλέπουμε κατάχρηση εξουσίας και ότι οι εταιρείες συγκοινωνιών οφείλουν να ξανακοιτάξουν τα μέτρα ασφαλείας των οχημάτων τους, καθώς και να θυμηθεί το κράτος να κάνει κάποια καμπάνια ενημέρωσης, γιατί τελικά δεν είναι όλα αυτονόητα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

Ωχ, συγγνώμη. Σαν «κύριο θέμα» εννοούσα το κύριο θέμα της μεταξύ σας συζήτησης. Δεν το ανέφερα επειδή το έχω χάσει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2013)

Το μεταξύ μας ήταν μόνο δυο μηνύματα και δυο αποκρίσεις. Οι κλασικές διαφωνίες μας περί ανθρωπισμού, αλληλεγγύης και κοινωνικής πρόνοιας, αρχές τις οποίες ενστερνίζομαι 100%, αλλά για όλους, ισότιμα. Η διαφορά μας έγκειται στο τι συνιστά αδικία για την μία ομάδα ατόμων σε σχέση με μια άλλη. Ξέρω ότι αυτή η συζήτηση δεν βγάζει πουθενά.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Για να προκύψει δωρεάν παροχή σε κάποιον, κάποιος άλλος πρέπει να δουλέψει παραπάνω*.


Αν σου αρέσουν τόσο πολύ τα μαθηματικά, σκέψου ότι για να προκύψει αρκετό χρήμα ώστε να υπάρχει σωστό κοινωνικό κράτος (και όχι _δωρεάν παροχή_), πρέπει α) να μην κλέβουμε το κράτος και να πληρώνουμε όλοι τους φόρους μας, β) να υπάρχει σωστός δημοσιονομικος έλεγχος ώστε να μην κλέβουν το κράτος ορισμένοι υπάλληλοί του, όπως οι κυρίες στο ΙΚΑ Καλλιθέας, γ) να γίνονται έλεγχοι ώστε να μη διασπαθίζεται το χρήμα του κράτους στις δημόσιες προμήθειες (νοσοκομεία, ας πούμε), και δ) να λύσουμε το θέμα με το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα: πραγματικά, θα τις αφήσω αυτές τις παρατηρήσεις στα σχόλιά σου, δεν έχει νόημα. Ας τα λέμε καλύτερα στο A funny thing και να γελάμε με τις γάτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2013)

Α, προτείνεις δηλαδή να μην έχουμε παροχές μέχρι να τα λύσουμε όλα αυτά; Τότε η δική μου σκοπιά είναι πιο ανθρωπιστική. Παρότι φοροδιαφυγή και διαφθορά υπάρχει, δεν είμαστε η χώρα που τα ανακάλυψε αυτά. Ακόμα και το μέγεθός τους δεν λέει τίποτα, γιατί το μεγάλο αγκάθι του προϋπολογισμού είναι το ασφαλιστικό, που έγινε βιώσιμο μόλις τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια. Απ' την στιγμή λοιπόν που στο κράτος δεν περισσεύει τίποτα και δεν προβλέπεται να περισσεύει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα, κάθε νέα παροχή είναι έξτρα κόστος.

Επίσης, πολύ θεωρητικά τα ακούω όλα αυτά με τις παροχές. Αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς προτίθεστε να δίνετε στην πράξη, γιατί τα λόγια είναι πολύ εύκολα. Αν θες, πάντως, να σου στείλω τον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό μου, γιατί προσωπικά δεν βγάζω τα βασικά μου έξοδα και βασίζομαι σε δανεικά. Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν θέλω κανένα κράτος να μου πληρώνει εισιτήρια για να κατέβω στο κέντρο για καφέ.

Τέλος πάντων, συμφωνώ να μην το συνεχίσουμε. Έχουμε διαφορετική λογική.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2013)

Μερικά που ήθελα να πω από προχτές: 
Η Ελλάδα, ακόμα και την εποχή της ευημερίας, ήταν χώρα με μικρή οικονομία και με λίγες δυνατότητες. Αυτό φαίνεται να το ξεχνάμε όταν βλέπουμε τι γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες και θέλουμε τα ίδια. Κοιτάζοντας πολύ βιαστικά στη Βίκι τι γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες βλέπω ότι το επίδομα ανεργίας είναι χαμηλό σε σχέση με το βασικό μισθό και οι συμπληρωματικές παροχές διαφέρουν από χώρα σε χώρα αλλά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα πλουσιοπάροχες. 
Αν έπρεπε να βάλουμε στη σειρά τις προτεραιότητες θα έλεγα ότι είναι:
Στέγη
Τροφή 
Υγεία
Ένδυση
Επικοινωνία
Μετακινήσεις
Ψυχαγωγία

Κάποιος άλλος ίσως έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες, το θέμα είναι ότι κόβουμε από το τέλος όταν έχουμε οικονομικά προβλήματα. Έχουμε εξασφαλίσει τα πρώτα σε όσους είναι άνεργοι στην Ελλάδα; Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη. Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δίνοντας κάποιο από τα τελευταία της λίστας δεν παίρνουμε άφεση αμαρτιών για το ότι δεν φροντίζουμε τα πρώτα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2013)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό το σκεπτικό.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2013)

Ένα κείμενο δυόμισι ετών ξανάρχισε να κυκλοφορεί στην ελληνική μπλογκόσφαιρα και κοπιπαστόσφαιρα μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσον ισχύει ή κάτι απ' τα δεδομένα έχει αλλάξει: http://epibates-thess.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page_05.html.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2013)

Για παρόμοιους λόγους επομένως στο Λονδίνο όσες φορές γίνονται έλεγχοι στα λεωφορεία οι ελεγκτές (πάντα δύο, πιάνει από μια πόρτα ο καθένας), συνοδεύονται από δυο-τρεις αστυνομικούς. 
Σχετικά με το τελευταίο, ότι η πληρωμή του προστίμου είναι απόφαση του επιβάτη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν πληρώσει ο επιβάτης το πρόστιμο δεν μπορούν να τον κυνηγήσουν δικαστικά και να προσθέσουν τόκους, έξοδα κλπ στο πρόστιμο; 
Τότε τι νόημα έχει το πρόστιμο;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με το τελευταίο, ότι η πληρωμή του προστίμου είναι απόφαση του επιβάτη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν πληρώσει ο επιβάτης το πρόστιμο δεν μπορούν να τον κυνηγήσουν δικαστικά και να προσθέσουν τόκους, έξοδα κλπ στο πρόστιμο; Τότε τι νόημα έχει το πρόστιμο;


Το τελευταίο έχει προφανώς να κάνει με την προέλευση της συγκεκριμένης λίστας — που είναι μια δενπληρωνοειδής κίνηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε μ' αυτήν τη διατύπωση αφήνει περιθώριο σε κάποιο μέλος της (ή ακόμη και κάποιος συνεπιβάτης την ώρα που βρίσκεται και μέλος της κίνησης στο ίδιο, ελεγχόμενο, λεωφορείο) να πληρώσει τελικά το πρόστιμο (παρά τη γενική γραμμή), λέγοντας πως είναι προσωπικό του θέμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Μερικά στοιχεία (για την Αθήνα):

Το μειωμένο εισιτήριο στα λεωφορεία είναι 0,60 και το κανονικό 1,20.
http://www.oasa.gr/content.php?id=tickets

Έχεις δικαίωμα (μεταξύ άλλων κατηγοριών) για μειωμένο εισιτήριο αν είσαι έως 18 ετών ή μεγαλύτερος και μαθητής, φοιτητής κλπ (χρειάζεται επίδειξη ταυτότητας) http://www.oasa.gr/content.php?id=mkom

Το πρόστιμο είναι το 60πλάσιο, αντίστοιχα, άρα για λεωφορείο 36 ή 72 ευρώ. Αν το πρόστιμο δεν πληρωθεί (αμέσως ή σε 20ήμερο), δεκαπλασιάζεται και διαβιβάζεται στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ για τα περαιτέρω.
http://www.oasa.gr/content.php?id=elkom


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το τελευταίο έχει προφανώς να κάνει με την προέλευση της συγκεκριμένης λίστας — που είναι μια δενπληρωνοειδής κίνηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε μ' αυτήν τη διατύπωση αφήνει περιθώριο σε κάποιο μέλος της (ή ακόμη και κάποιος συνεπιβάτης την ώρα που βρίσκεται και μέλος της κίνησης στο ίδιο, ελεγχόμενο, λεωφορείο) να πληρώσει τελικά το πρόστιμο (παρά τη γενική γραμμή), λέγοντας πως είναι προσωπικό του θέμα.



Το οποίο όμως είναι λίγο φαιδρό. Αν υπήρξε επιλογή σου να μην πληρώσεις το εισιτήριο, θα επέλεγες να πληρώσεις το πρόστιμο. Εκτός πια κι αν ο λόγος που δεν έβγαλες εισιτήριο ήταν γιατί βιαζόσουν και δεν είχες προαγορασμένο, ούτε είχες ψιλά για να βγάλεις από το μηχάνημα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το μειωμένο εισιτήριο στα λεωφορεία είναι 0,60 και το κανονικό 1,20.
> http://www.oasa.gr/content.php?id=tickets


Το εισιτήριο των 1,20€ είναι για μία διαδρομή με ένα λεωφορείο ή τρόλεϊ (δλδ χωρίς μετεπιβίβαση).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Στην Αθήνα δεν έχει μηχανήματα στις στάσεις ή στο λεωφορείο για να βγάλεις εισιτήρια, Χέλλε. Μόνο στο τραμ και στις στάσεις του μετρό.



Zazula said:


> Το εισιτήριο των 1,20€ είναι για μία διαδρομή με ένα λεωφορείο ή τρόλεϊ (δλδ χωρίς μετεπιβίβαση).


Το λέει στον πίνακα όπου παρέπεμψα. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι, αν δεν έχεις εισιτήριο, το τεκμαιρόμενο σε έναν έλεγχο είναι ότι προφανώς ελέγχεσαι για μια διαδρομή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στην Αθήνα δεν έχει μηχανήματα στις στάσεις ή στο λεωφορείο για να βγάλεις εισιτήρια, Χέλλε. Μόνο στο τραμ και στις στάσεις του μετρό.


Πολύ σωστά, Δόκτωρ, αλλά είπαμε η προέλευση της λίστας είναι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη (εξ ου και η αναφορά στον ΟΑΣΘ).
.


drsiebenmal said:


> Το λέει στον πίνακα όπου παρέπεμψα. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι, αν δεν έχεις ειστήριο, το τεκμαιρόμενο σε έναν έλεγχο είναι ότι προφανώς ελέγχεσαι για μια διαδρομή.


Ναι, το πρόστιμο στα λεωφορεία και τρόλεϊ στο 1,20 βασίζεται — αλλά ως εισιτήριο αφορά τη μειοψηφία των μετακινούμενων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Επίσης, Ζαζ, επειδή το νήμα ξεκίνησε από τα εισιτήρια του μετρό (και αναγκαστικά, λόγω επικαιρότητας, πέρασε και στα λεωφορεία) ας υπογραμμίσουμε για όσους δεν το ξέρουν ότι ο ΟΑΣΘ είναι *ιδιωτική* εταιρεία (ΝΠΙΔ).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, γιατί το αναφέρεις ότι είναι ΝΠΙΔ; Και η ΟΣΥ ΑΕ είναι ΝΠΙΔ — ε, και; http://www.osy.gr/ethelsite/pages/identity.php. Και η ΣΤΑΣΥ ΑΕ είναι ΝΠΙΔ: http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/4Α321-ΨΨ. Και τι μ' αυτό; Και πάντως ο ΟΑΣΘ επιχορηγείται από το κράτος: http://www.minfin.gr/content-api/f/...d7/application/pdf/Εισηγητική+Έκθεση+2013.pdf (σελ. 96). Γι' αυτό και η αντίδραση στις αυξήσεις: http://oraiokastronea.blogspot.gr/2010/12/blog-post_240.html.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2013)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι αν κανείς δεν θέλει να πληρώσει το κόμιστρο θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην πάρει και το λεωφορείο. Πρώτον επειδή, όπως ξανάγραφα πιο πάνω, και ο οδηγός του ΟΑΣΑ, η καθαρίστρια του Μετρό, ο υπεύθυνος σταθμού, ο εισπράκτορας κλπ είναι κι αυτός προφανώς βιοπαλαιστής και έχει οικογένεια να θρέψει, άρα πρέπει κι αυτός από κάπου να πληρωθεί. Δεύτερον, επειδή στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής ανυπακοής η Ρόζα Παρκς έδωσε το έναυσμα για *μποϊκοτάζ*, όχι για «χρησιμοποιώ το μέσο αλλά δεν πληρώνω επειδή δεν θέλω». Τρίτον, επειδή σε αυτήν την κοινωνία που ζούμε σήμερα έχει καταντήσει να πληρώνει α) αυτός που θεωρεί ότι δεν είναι σωστό να μην πληρώσει από τη στιγμή που ειδάλλως επιβαρύνει τους συνανθρώπους του και β) πολύ περισσότερο αυτός που δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς. Αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δημιουργεί τις συνθήκες για μια κοινωνία όπου ο ένας θα εκμεταλλεύεται τον άλλον ακόμα περισσότερο από ό,τι σήμερα και μόνο αλληλεγγύη δεν το λες. 

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι πιστεύω πως πρέπει να υπάρχουν προβλέψεις για τους οικονομικά ασθενέστερους, όμως όχι για τους «δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω», γιατί αν γενικευτεί το «δεν πληρώνω» θα έχουμε «τι πάει να πει δεν έχει λεωφορείο σήμερα;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

ΟΚ, Ζαζ, ατελέσφορη η αναφορά στο ΝΠΙΔ. Ήθελα να δείξω ότι είναι διαφορετικό στάτους (ιδιωτική εταιρεία). Όπως λες, ο ΟΑΣΘ επιχορηγείται (όπως και άλλα αστικά λεωφορειακά συστήματα), δεν έχει όμως το καθεστώς των αστικών συγκοινωνιών της Αθήνας. Έτσι νομίζω, τουλάχιστον. Αν κάνω λάθος, ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στην Αθήνα δεν έχει μηχανήματα στις στάσεις ή στο λεωφορείο για να βγάλεις εισιτήρια, Χέλλε. Μόνο στο τραμ και στις στάσεις του μετρό.



Καλά, πόσο πίσω ζείτε;

Δόκτορα, αν θυμάμαι καλά και δεν κάνω λάθος, όλες ίδιο καθεστώς έχουν.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, Ζαζ, ατελέσφορη η αναφορά στο ΝΠΙΔ. Ήθελα να δείξω ότι είναι διαφορετικό στάτους (ιδιωτική εταιρεία). Όπως λες, ο ΟΑΣΘ επιχορηγείται (όπως και άλλα αστικά λεωφορειακά συστήματα), δεν έχει όμως το καθεστώς των αστικών συγκοινωνιών της Αθήνας. Έτσι νομίζω, τουλάχιστον.


Σωστά, δεν έχει το ίδιο καθεστώς με τους ΟΣΥ και ΣΤΑΣΥ — είναι πολυμετοχική εταιρία με μετόχους κατά βάση 1900 φυσικά πρόσωπα (που εργάζονται στον Οργανισμό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2013)

Τελικά μπούρδες θυμάμαι. Ο ΟΑΣΑ και ο ΟΑΣΘ έχουν τελείως διαφορετικό καθεστώς. Η διαχείριση του ΟΑΣΘ είναι, σε αντίθεση με τον ΟΑΣΑ, 100% μη κρατική (αν και η κινητή και ακίνητη περιουσία του έχουν περιέλθει, λογικά, στο δημόσιο, βάσει της μεταξύ τους συμφωνίας). Ίσως γι' αυτό ο ΟΑΣΑ εμφανίζει έξοδα 332 εκατομμυρίων, έναντι 142 του ΟΑΣΘ, και χασούρα, παρότι το απλό εισιτήριο είναι 50% ακριβότερο.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 21, 2013)

Ας απαιτήσουμε κάποτε να γίνουμε ακριβοί στ' αλεύρι, όχι στα πίτουρα.

Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που περνούν σε αστικά δημόσια μέσα συγκοινωνίας ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ζωής τους, λογικά θα έπρεπε να απαιτούν -να απαιτούμε- καλύτερη οργάνωση και εξυπηρέτηση. Αλλά δυστυχώς, λογικά και πάλι, φαίνεται πως οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, οι περισσότεροι, δεν έχουν λόγο, κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Δεν ακούγονται, δεν ξέρουν τι να ζητήσουν, δεν αισθάνονται σίγουροι πως έχουν το δικαίωμα να το κάνουν. Μας δέρνει αυτή η έλλειψη αγωγής του πολίτη, η άγνοια δικαιωμάτων και υποχρεώσεων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2014)

Φθηναίνουν αλλά και... ακριβαίνουν τα εισιτήρια στα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς
Στα βιαστικά: μειώνεται η τιμή του εισιτηρίου από 1,40 σε 1,20 ευρώ και της μηνιαίας κάρτας απεριορίστων διαδρομών από 45 ευρώ σε 30 (σούπερ μείωση, για όσους από εμάς χρησιμοποιούν τα μέσα όλο το χρόνο ανέρχεται σε περίπου 180 ευρώ ετησίως). Μειώνεται ωστόσο η διάρκεια της ελάχιστης διαδρομής κατά 20 λεπτά, από 90 σε 70 - που σημαίνει ότι επιβαρύνονται με έμμεση αύξηση της τιμής όσοι επιβάτες χρησιμοποιούν ΜΜΜ όχι σε τακτική βάση και για μεγάλες διαδρομές με επιστροφή.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2014)

Γίνονται και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, όπως το τουριστικό εισιτήριο... 

http://news.travelling.gr/2014/06/%CF%87%CF%81%CF%85%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%87%CE%BF%CE%90%CE%B4%CE%B7%CF%82-120-%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%81%CF%8E-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF-30-%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%81%CF%8E/


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/arti...lastes-paravaseis-stous-polites-4-sullipseis/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2014)

Όποιος ξαναπεί ότι ο Έλληνας δεν είναι ομαδικός παίκτης να του καεί το φακελάκι, να του τσακώσουν την πλαστή σύνταξη και να του γκρεμίσουν το αυθαίρετο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2014)

Γλωσσική παραφυάδα στη σιχαμερή αυτή ιστορία (ξεχάστε το «λαμβάνοντας»):

Σημειώνεται ότι για να μην γίνουν αντιληπτοί από την Υπηρεσία τους, παράλληλα με την εικονική βεβαίωση προστίμων, λαμβάνοντας το αντίτιμο εξ ολοκλήρου οι ίδιοι, προέβαιναν και στην *βεβαίωση νόμιμων παραβάσεων*, συμπληρώνοντας αντίστοιχα τα μπλοκ που τους είχαν χορηγηθεί από την εταιρεία.

Μου αρέσει το οξύμωρο «νόμιμες παραβάσεις», υποθέτω όμως ότι εννοεί ότι προέβαιναν στη νόμιμη / κανονική / μη εικονική βεβαίωση παραβάσεων και προστίμων.


----------

